# Osciloscopio para PC + PCB



## mnicolau (May 7, 2010)

Hola gente, les dejo en esta ocasión un circuito que me ha sido muy útil últimamente. Se trata de un osciloscopio a través la placa de sonido, para todos aquellos hobbistas que disponemos de una PC en la mesa de trabajo pero no tenemos la oportunidad de hacernos de un osciloscopio comercial. Con esta solución (muy barata) y, gracias a un software especial, agregamos esta funcionalidad a la PC que a pesar de las limitaciones que presenta (no lo vamos a comparar con uno comercial...) cumple bastante bien para el uso cotidiano.

Los softs que probé son (en orden de preferencia) y comentario:
*Virtins Multi-Instruments: *bastante configurable y completo, con generador de funciones incorporado.
*Zelscope:* Simil al anterior, pero medio pobre estéticamente y tuve algunos defectos en la pantalla.
*Sound-Scope: *no interpola correctamente a partir de 3000[Khz], la señal se deforma.

Si los googlean podrán descargar las versiones de prueba en sus respectivos sitios.

El circuito se alimenta con 2 baterías de 9[V] haciéndolo portatil y práctico. Consta de 2 canales, un oscilador sencillo (de 500[Hz] aprox.) de prueba y el agregado de un opamp con su respectivo potenciómetro para utilizar el generador de funciones de la PC y poder controlar la amplitud de la señal desde el circuito. Posee diodos de protección para evitar dañar la entrada de audio y una selectora con rango de hasta 1000[VAC]. Agrega posibilidad de elegir ganancia x1-x10 para señales pequeñas.

Se van a encontrar con un potenciómetro estéreo en el circuito (regula la amplitud de la señal a medir) pero en realidad se deben utilizar 2 potes monos para poder controlar la amplitud de ambos canales por separado (lo hice así porque me quedaba más cómodo para las distintas pruebas).

Pude hacer medidas de hasta 15[Khz] con buena representación en el soft, utilizando la entrada de micrófono (mono), habría que probar si hay alguna mejora con la entrada de línea. Igualmente este rango cubre gran parte del uso cotidiano que se le dá.

Otro soft muy interesante, de hecho el mejor de todos los que probé: Visual Analyser. Además de ser free, presenta una gran cantidad de opciones para configurar, lo recomiendo para utilizar con el circuito.

En el pdf están las conexiones que pensé eran más complicadas de entender. Las que restan son: 
La entrada de señal a medir, se hace con cable mallado estéreo para tener los 2 canales. Yo uso pinzas tipo "cocodrilo".

La salida del generador, con cable mallado mono (en el circuito sumé ambas salidas de la placa de sonido para tener una sola señal del generador).
Las conexiones 1x-10x para la ganancia de cada canal, pueden usar interruptores simples ahí para cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (May 7, 2010)

felicitaciones!!!  hace tiempo que andaba buscando algo asi, puesto que es una herramienta indispensable para tener en casa.... muchas gracias voy a probarlo a ver como anda

me pregunto con cual otro opamp podria reemplazar el TL072a??   sera que el lf353 sirve ??


----------



## mariano22 (May 7, 2010)

calculo que el TL072 se pueda reemplazar por el TL082....
pero me parece que utilizaría mas voltaje....
cualquier cosa mira el datasheet...

igual, porque quieres reemplazarlo? es un integrado muy común...

saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2010)

ya andaba persiguiendo este circuitito pero la verdad me daba flojera hacer el pcb, creo que lo hare pronto gracias a nicolau, como dato extra, para los que usan lap tops o notebooks hay unas tarjetitas de audio varatonas que se conectan por usb por si tienen miedo de dañar su compu


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2010)

Mariano como  siempre un excelente aporte mis felicitaciones ,
buen post,
haora la pregunta que tal si le agregamos un pequeño transformador para aislar el chasis de la pc con el chasis de la placa ,para evitar zumbidos y descargar (pc sin chasis electrocuta un poquito y puede quemar algo)
saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2010)

nada mejor que tener todo, todo el instrumental y equipo aterrizado


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> nada mejor que tener todo, todo el instrumental y equipo aterrizado



y en una sola piesa :enfadado: pcb + esquema


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2010)

tal ves malinterprete el comentario, pero me refiero a que los problemas de daños por señales altas se resuelven como lo indican todos los instructivos aterrizando los gabinetes ya que dentro del equipo trae las medidas de seguridad apropiadas


----------



## Tacatomon (May 7, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> calculo que el TL072 se puesa reemplazar por el TL081....
> pero me parece que utilizaria mas voltage....
> cualquier cosa mira el datasheet...
> 
> ...



No, sería por el TL082. EL 081 es un IC con solo un Opam.

Saludos y de verdad que muchas gracias por el aporte Mariano!!!


----------



## Electronec (May 8, 2010)

Genial mnicolau;

lo probare, habia oido hablar de el pero lo dejé en el olvido.

Gracias por este gran aporte.

Saludos.

PD: El  Ic 4558 tambien valdria.


----------



## mnicolau (May 8, 2010)

No.. lo que tenés que hacer es colocar las puntas de medida ahí, tal como si estuvieras haciendo una medición. Fijate que tenés un pin de salida y el otro es gnd, para poder medir.

Saludos


----------



## jose vazquez (May 8, 2010)

camarada muy buen aporte crees que me sirva para medir señales de audio, oscilacion horizontal y vertical y otras señales tipicas en un tv lo que pasa esque estudio y en mis ratos libres me dedico a las reparaciones. 
la verdad poder utilizarlo para las tv me seria muy util, espero tu respuesta y saludos desde veracruz mexico.


----------



## MGustavo (May 9, 2010)

jose vazquez dijo:


> camarada muy buen aporte crees que me sirva para medir señales de audio, oscilacion horizontal y vertical y otras señales tipicas en un tv lo que pasa esque estudio y en mis ratos libres me dedico a las reparaciones.
> la verdad poder utilizarlo para las tv me seria muy util, espero tu respuesta y saludos desde veracruz mexico.



Lee la primera página del POST, el autor del proyecto mencionó que el rango de frecuencia es hasta los *15Khz* ... (Audio: Hasta 20Khz, TV ni hablar)

Muy buen aporte Mariano, muy práctico para llevar de un lado a otro, felicitaciones!

Saludos!


----------



## yushiro (May 16, 2010)

Que tal mnicolau, solo una pregunta basicamente yo arme un dispositovo protector parecido al tuyo usando de igual forma diodos de proteccion como etapa final y varias ganancias con un amplificador operacion inversor y luego otro inversor de ganancia 1 para restarurar la señal, pero veo en las imagenes que se aprecia la señal hasta 0.8V, y mi duda es como hiciste eso?? segun veo el punto de ruptura del diodo es de 0.7V y en mis señales ahi se satura y no deja pasar mas que ese voltaje, te agradesco tu ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2010)

Hola yushiro, es justamente eso lo que tiene que pasar, el tema es que vos estás midiendo medio ciclo solamente y las escalas están en Vpico-pico; en este circuito tomé 1[Vp-p] máximo de entrada. Si tomás los 0.7[V] que cada diodo aporta, tenés protección a partir de 1.4[Vpico-pico] con lo cual está cumpliendo su deber. 

Si para tu aplicación necesitás mayor tensión de entrada, podés colocar 2 diodos en serie en el lugar de cada uno, así levantás esa protección a 2,8[Vp-p].

Saludos


----------



## yushiro (May 16, 2010)

oh si... pero esq ue como muestras en tus imagenes de las señales que obtuviste al implementar tu circuito se aprecia que llega hasta 1.6Vpp, siendo que solo usan 2 diodos, y entraria lo mismo que me comentas y que estoy aplicando yo, de solo tener como maximo 1.4Vpp, mi pregunta es tu como lograste obtener ese 1.6Vpp, con solo 2 diodos jeje, sin que se empiece a saturar la señal


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2010)

No no, no te guíes por las imágenes, no estaba calibradó ahí todavía. Lo acomodé a gusto para visualizar mejor la onda y así mostrarla.

Saludos


----------



## yushiro (May 16, 2010)

oh bueno... solo otro detalle no veo bien si colocaste algun filtro??? ya que como se mensiona a la tarjeta de sonido no se le ingresa señales de DC, ni muy altas frecuencias... debido a la frrecuencia de muestreo, pero de igual forma es potencia que se le esta ingresando


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2010)

No dispone de ningún filtro el circuito y dudo que sea necesario. Hace unos días tuve en mis manos uno comercial de este estilo y tampoco hace ningún filtrado. Igualmente si te hace quedar más tranquilo, agregarlos no va a ser dificil.

Saludos


----------



## pabloka (May 18, 2010)

Buenas !!! perdòn por mi ignorancia, pero recien termine de armar una divisor de frecuencia activo y necesito ajustarlo a las frecuencias justas del corte , mi pregunta es la siguiente , este osciloscopio podria usarlo ? y aparte necesito un generador de frecuencias ? si alguien me da una mano se lo voy a agradecer .
Slds.


----------



## mariano22 (May 18, 2010)

Dano:
Tas seguro que seria mas simple? yo he visto muchos frecuencimetros relativamente caros para armar y que no admiten mucha frecuencia que digamos... por eso decia del tema del divisor de frecuencia... y he visto mucho con el integrado SP8830.. lo conocen? es caro?

pabloka:
depende a que frecuencias necesitarias trabajar... este osciloscopio admite hasta 15Khz con una medicion correcta...

si peudes postea aca ese divisro que me interesaria como es...

un saludo"


----------



## pabloka (May 18, 2010)

Ahi va el cross 
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 18, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Dano:
> Tas seguro que seria mas simple? yo he visto muchos frecuencimetros relativamente caros para armar y que no admiten mucha frecuencia que digamos... por eso decia del tema del divisor de frecuencia... y he visto mucho con el integrado SP8830.. lo conocen? es caro?
> 
> pabloka:
> ...



Normalmente en los frecuencimetros se sule agregar una etapa para aumentar su capacidad en frecuencia:

- Preescaler: la forma mas facil de armar, son simplmente contadores y terminan dividiendo la frecuencia de entrada por su modulo.

- Conversor Heterodino: funciona como un receptor fm/am, hace un desplazamiento en frecuencia de la señal de entrada. Es mas complejo, pero aumenta el rango aun mas que el anterior

- Oscilador de transferencia: aumenta aun mas las capacidades, y su funcionamiento es usando un mezclador con la señal de entrada y un conjunto de armonicas (medio complejo ).


----------



## pabloka (May 18, 2010)

Mariano , entonces con este osciloscopio no puedo calibrar el cross ? voy a tener que recurrir a mi oido entonces , que en mi ultima audiometria no me fue muy bien , jaja , no importa igual anda de maravillas , yo solo quería dejarlo como indica el fabricante.

Muchas Gracias de todos modos y saludos !!!


----------



## mariano22 (May 19, 2010)

pabloka:
por lo que mire... te va a servir el osciloscopio... capaz que te llegues a quedar un poquito corto por los agudos... pero calculo que no... de los medios y graves olvidate porque te los mide perfectamente...

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## seaarg (May 19, 2010)

Otro buen aporte mariano. El PCB lo hiciste con PCB Wizard? Si asi fuese, te molestaria compartirlo en el formato de este programa?

Te pido esto porque me gustaria hacerle unas modificaciones personales. Si no fue con PCB Wizard no hay drama, lo "calcare" como dice un tutorial de por aqui.


----------



## pabloka (May 19, 2010)

Gracias Mariano , me pongo en campaña para hacerlo, muchas Gracias por tu atencion.
Exitos !!!!


----------



## mariano22 (May 19, 2010)

De nada pabloka! estamos aqui para ayudar!

Suerte, paciencia y sugiero, SUMA PROLIJIDAD para que ande bien...

Te mando un saludo y espero tus resultados!


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias , es muy útil , me es imposible encontrar algun crack para el Virtins Multi-Instruments , por ahora me las arreglo cambiando la fecha del reloj .

Saludos .


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2010)

que tanto es pagar y mas si es un buen programa, y ademas hay otros tantos gratuitos


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Pagar un soft ? , nunca me paso , no se que es eso ... , a demás creo que vale poco mas de 100 u$s y como si fuera poco cambiando la fecha sigue andando ...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2010)

hay que dar credito al que lo merece, sabes programar, sabes lo que cuesta?
si pagas algo, lo que sea (musica, soft, peliculas, etc.) promueves su produccion, no te dire que pago todo lo que uso, tambien uso pirata pero si es bueno y lo puedo pagar prefiero hacerlo asi se podra seguir haciendolo


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Bueno , yo tampoco pago todo algunas si otras no , el sof del osciloscopio esta entre las que no  ...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2010)

hay muchos gratuitos, yo uso uno y funciona bastante bien incluso trae generador de frecuencias y unas cositas que admito no conocer, bastante completo la verdad


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Cual usas ? así lo pruebo yo que se usarlo , se ve que no tenemos mucho que hacer a las 4:30 Am ...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2010)

uso dos, uno se llama scope y el otro winscope y un generador sweep gen, y gmt -6, 2:35 yo planteo un proyecto literario no se que hagas tu a estas horas


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Los vi , pero el otro es muy superior , yo estoy - 3 GTM , me canse de renegar con un modulador y me puse a ver esto para armarme un osciloscopio chico


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2010)

bueno yo lo ocupo para audio generalmente y no me hace falta mas, como decia un buen mecanico que conosi, "el dia (de trabajo) se acaba a las 8" y es verdad en adelante solo te estresaras


----------



## kal00 (May 24, 2010)

Muy interesante, gracias *mnicolau*!! 

Una pregunta: Hasta que voltaje se le puede suministrar al circuito? Lo quisiera para probar y ver el voltaje de rizzo que hay en ciertas fuentes de alimentación con/sin transformador, gracias!!


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Proba , cuando sale humo , hasta ahi era .
Fijate que tenes en el diagrama una llave selectora de 4 posiciones , calculada segun las r para hasta 1000 v , podrías mundificar las r si necesitaras para mas , pero para no complicarte tanto acordate que las puntas de prueba "compradas" vienen con una llave en la punta para una reducción de escala normalmente de 10X , con lo que ya con eso podrías usarlo en 10.000 v .


----------



## mnicolau (May 24, 2010)

Hola gente, respecto al soft, esto comenté en el post #24:



> Otro soft muy interesante, de hecho el mejor de todos los que probé:  Visual Analyser. Además de ser free, presenta una gran cantidad de  opciones para configurar, lo recomiendo para utilizar con el circuito.



Es el que estoy usando ahora y es "free".

Saludos


----------



## kal00 (May 24, 2010)

leitopiloto dijo:


> Proba , cuando sale humo , hasta ahi era .
> Fijate que tenes en el diagrama una llave selectora de 4 posiciones , calculada segun las r para hasta 1000 v , podrías mundificar las r si necesitaras para mas , pero para no complicarte tanto acordate que las puntas de prueba "compradas" vienen con una llave en la punta para una reducción de escala normalmente de 10X , con lo que ya con eso podrías usarlo en 10.000 v .



1000v??!?! Increíble, todos los osciloscopios para PC que había visto solo se les podía suministrar 5v y era más que nada para señales digitales, pero con 1000v tengo más que suficiente, también sería posible meterle AC? Digamos del toma corriente de pared que tenemos en casa, directamente meterle los 120v/220v y conectarle los cables para probar sus fases. Lo menciono porque en las imágenes solo se muestran señales de 1v aprox.

También será lo suficiente preciso como para mostrar un voltaje de rizzo en DC proveniente de una fuente?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> .... pero con 1000v tengo más que suficiente, también sería posible meterle AC? Digamos del toma corriente de pared que tenemos en casa, directamente meterle los 120v/220v y conectarle los cables para probar sus fases. Lo menciono porque en las imágenes solo se muestran señales de 1v aprox.....



Yo te diria que con ese tema tengas extremo cuidado, ya que la "Tierra" de tu PC (Osciloscopio) estará conectada al toma-corriente, o sea que *"Toda tu PC"* se conectará a través de la tierra de la placa de adaptación a la red domiciliaria.


----------



## leitopiloto (May 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo te diria que con ese tema tengas extremo cuidado, ya que la "Tierra" de tu PC (Osciloscopio) estará conectada al toma-corriente, o sea que *"Toda tu PC"* se conectará a través de la tierra de la placa de adaptación a la red domiciliaria.



Se supone que si debería mostrarte señales simétricas , por lo menos los soft lo muestran seguro , calculo que la placa esta preparada para eso , es por eso que se alimenta con tensiones simétricas +9 / - 9 , para poder hacer la salida tanto positiva como negativa , con respecto a la aislacion yo me cercioraría de que al momento de la medición el neutro de la señal esta conectado a la masa de la entrada de señal , con esto el chasis de tu pc no pasa a ser mas que neutro , aunque si vas a medir el secundario de un transformador que esta totalmente aislado del primario "no autotransformador" esto no es necesario porque no existe fase y neutro en la salida .

Saludos , Leo .


----------



## DanielU (May 29, 2010)

Ya lo arme y esta funcionando, creo que estoy peleando con mi pc hace mas de 10 horas. Al final pude configurarla bien para poder utilizar el osciloscopio. Lo unico que resta es calibrarla. La señal de calibracion es una onda cuadrada? Con el visual analyser tengo problemas con el voltaje. Indica 4000V RMS y 8000VP-P .

El Virtins funciona bien, aunque necesito encontrar la forma de calibrarlo bien. Una buena manera seria colocar un tono y luego medir el voltaje de salida de la placa de sonido, para asi poder colocar el voltaje en mV que solicita el Virtins para su calibracion. Que opinan?


----------



## mariano22 (May 29, 2010)

hola danielU... felicitaciones por terminarlo!
yo ahora en un par de minutos tengo que ir a terminarlo... peroo va bastante bien... por lo que no te puedo responder lo de configuracion.... que me acabo de enterar...

que es lo que hay que configurar??

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (May 30, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> hola danielU... felicitaciones por terminarlo!
> yo ahora en un par de minutos tengo que ir a terminarlo... peroo va bastante bien... por lo que no te puedo responder lo de configuracion.... que me acabo de enterar...
> 
> que es lo que hay que configurar??
> ...



Es la calibracion que hay que hacer en el programa. Segun tengo entendido, vos conectas la punta de prueba en la salida del generador de 535Hz, vas a la calibracion del programa y pones Start Measure signal (en el caso del visual analyser). Supuestamente pones el voltaje P-P antes de comenzar y ya tendria que estar calibrado.


----------



## mnicolau (May 30, 2010)

El tema de la calibración es tomar una señal de amplitud conocida y mostrarla adecuadamente en el soft. Es por esto que coloqué la tensión p-p de la salida del generador en el esquema, para que ajusten el soft y muestre un valor similar.
Otro método que uso es el de generar un tono senoidal de unos 50[Hz] con la PC y mido con el tester 1[VAC] (eficaz) luego en el soft lo calibro para que muestre dicho valor.

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (May 30, 2010)

Hola !

Con ltspice pueden ganerar una onda senoidal de cualquier amplitud y frecuencia y guardarla en el directorio donde está alojado el programa. El archivo toma la extensión .wav y pueden reproducirlo (supongo) con cualquier reproductor (yo uso VLC).

http://img297.imageshack.us/i/tono2.png/



El programa pueden bajarlo desde acá: http://ltspice.linear.com/software/LTspiceIV.exe En linux corre con wine.


Adiosín...!


----------



## DanielU (May 30, 2010)

Probe la forma de onda con distintos operacionales:

F= 15KHz

OPA2107





OPA2111




OPA2132




TL082




TLE2082


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 2, 2010)

gente.. tengo una duda simple pero a su vez interesante...

Este osciloscopio tiene una escala de 1v, 10v, 100v y 1000v...
peroo como es? osea:

En la perilla de 1v: el osciloscopio toma voltages hasta 1v de maximo... o de 0 a10?
lo mismo en la perilla de 10v: toma voltages de maximo 10v... o a 100?

asi igual con el resto...

hoy mas que seguro que lo termine y lopruebe asiq ue cuanto antes me puedan contestar esta duda seria mejor...

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> gente.. tengo una duda simple pero a su vez interesante...
> 
> Este osciloscopio tiene una escala de 1v, 10v, 100v y 1000v...
> peroo como es? osea:
> ...



Nada que ver!!! Es la relación de atenuación.
Esa tensión te dá la escala de lectura. En la 1V multiplicás la lectura x1, en la de 10V multiplicás la lectura x10...y así siguiendo. Cuando en la pantalla veas una tensión de 2.3V y estés en la escala de 100V, lo que tenés que hacer es multiplicar la lectura x100, o sea 230V
El máximo te lo fija la entrada de la placa de sonido o las protecciones que le hayas puesto.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Nada que ver!!! Es la relación de atenuación.
> Esa tensión te dá la escala de lectura. En la 1V multiplicás la lectura x1, en la de 10V multiplicás la lectura x10...y así siguiendo. Cuando en la pantalla veas una tensión de 2.3V y estés en la escala de 100V, lo que tenés que hacer es multiplicar la lectura x100, o sea 230V
> El máximo te lo fija la entrada de la placa de sonido o las protecciones que le hayas puesto.


 ahh graciass ezavalla...
pero una cosaa.. las placasde sonido hasta cuantos volt soportan??

saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ahh graciass ezavalla...
> pero una cosaa.. las placasde sonido hasta cuantos volt soportan??



Ni idea, depende de la placa...un par de volts P-P a lo sumo. Pero ese esquema te limita la salida a +/-0.7V de pico...algo así como 0.5Vrms, asi que funciona con cualquier placa de sonido en forma segura.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 2, 2010)

ahhh oseaa que no correria ningun riesgo la placa de sonido? ya que por eso que decias de que limita la salida a +-0.7 ademas de los diodos que tiene...

porque si por lo que sea quemo la placa.. me matan in my house! jaja

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ahhh oseaa que no correria ningun riesgo la placa de sonido? ya que por eso que decias de que limita la salida a +-0.7 *ademas de los diodos que tiene*...



Esos diodos son los que limitan a ese valor.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 2, 2010)

ahh perfectoo.... gracias eza! ahora me quedo mas tranquilo... jaja

La placa ya la tengo lista, junto a mi trafo y placa de alimentacion (porque queria desaserme totalmente de las pilas)... lo unico que me queda es montarle algunos cables mas que me quedaron y probarlo... ademas de calibrarlo... que alguien sabe bien como es? tengo el Multi-Instruments en ingles (ya que no he podido encontrar como pasarlo a castellano)

Un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

Me parece que ese capacitor de 100pF en paralelo con los diodos hay que quitarlo, ya que con la resistencia del pote de calibración es un filtro pasabajo que te acota la respuesta en frecuencia. No es qu evaya a responder a mucha frecuencia la placa de sonido, pero no hay motivo de acotarla sin razón aparente...


----------



## DanielU (Jun 2, 2010)

mariano22 conseguiste el Multi Instruments Full? (no nos vayamos hacia la pirateria)

Para cambiar el idioma te vas a la pestaña Setting y luego a Display, en la solapa Language elegis español.



Que tipo de filtro tiene a la salida ezavalla?


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 2, 2010)

hola danielU... antes que nada muchisimas gracias por lod el lenguaje.. ya lo cambie...

para empezar... el generador de señal, que esta ingluido en el circuito para el ajuste... larga una onda senoidal no? porque probé ya el osciloscopio pero me da una onda como la de la imagen... y una frecuencia mas o menos 434 hz aprox...

esta bien? mas vale que hay que calibrarlo pero me dan una mano en esto? andube mirando todo el progama de como hacerlo y no pude encontrar como...

Les comento que el tema del transformador me anduvo genial... y el modulador de amplitud de señal perfecto anda...

Todo esto usando la entrada de MICROFONO.

espero su respuesta y muchas gracias por todo!!

UN saludo!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 3, 2010)

El potenciometro (el simple que controla la señal a medir, si es que pusiste 2 en lugar de uno doble) lo tenes que dejar al maximo (como si subieras el volumen de un equipo al maximo jeje)

Esa es la forma que tiene la onda, segun me dijo mariano, se ve asi porque es recortada por los diodos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 3, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> El potenciometro (el simple que controla la señal a medir, si es que pusiste 2 en lugar de uno doble) lo tenes que dejar al maximo (como si subieras el volumen de un equipo al maximo jeje)
> 
> Esa es la forma que tiene la onda, segun me dijo mariano, se ve asi porque es recortada por los diodos.


 
oka peroo que no hay que configurar nada entonces?? ya esdta listo para usar??

un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 3, 2010)

Tenés razón Eduardo, no me dí cuenta lo del cap, gracias por la info 

Mariano, la calibración pasa por visualizar una tensión en la pantalla coincidente con la medida. Para esto, dejá el potenciómetro tirado totalmente hacia la derecha (estaría la señal sin atenuación) y controlá el volumen del micrófono hasta lograr una lectura acorde a la limitada por los diodos en el circuito de calibración de la placa.
Otra opción que comenté antes es generar un tono senoidal con cualquier soft y medir esa tensión con un multímetro (tomá un valor de unos 0.5[VAC]), luego hacés la regulación con el control de volumen del micrófono como en el ejemplo anterior.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2010)

Un oscilloscopio sencillo se puede hacer con el adc de un pic por rs232 transmitiendo los datos a 115200 baudios... quedaria un lindo aparato!  si alguien lo va a construir veo de hacer algo... si no no tiene sentido


----------



## DanielU (Jun 3, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Un oscilloscopio sencillo se puede hacer con el adc de un pic por rs232 transmitiendo los datos a 115200 baudios... quedaria un lindo aparato!  si alguien lo va a construir veo de hacer algo... si no no tiene sentido


Si se pudiera tener interfaz USB lo armaria  18F2550?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2010)

Bue para un poco que todavia no manejo el usb jeje  empeze hace unas semanas nomas con los pics, y no le dedico el tiempo que quisiera ...
Alternativa: usar un adaptador serie-usb, yo me compre uno hace unos dias pero no lo he probado... ojala sea uno de eso medios truchos que tiran 5V asi me ahorro el max232.
Creo que vi un oscilloscopio usb en Neoteo, fijate.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 3, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Tenés razón Eduardo, no me dí cuenta lo del cap, gracias por la info
> 
> Mariano, la calibración pasa por visualizar una tensión en la pantalla coincidente con la medida. Para esto, dejá el potenciómetro tirado totalmente hacia la derecha (estaría la señal sin atenuación) y controlá el volumen del micrófono hasta lograr una lectura acorde a la limitada por los diodos en el circuito de calibración de la placa.
> Otra opción que comenté antes es generar un tono senoidal con cualquier soft y medir esa tensión con un multímetro (tomá un valor de unos 0.5[VAC]), luego hacés la regulación con el control de volumen del micrófono como en el ejemplo anterior.
> ...


 
hola mariano! gracias por la recomendacion de la calibracion... es exactamente lo que necesitaba....

Entre mañana y el sabado ya voy a armarlo dentro del gabinete...

Aproposito MARIANO... esta bien la onda que tube comor esultado en la prueba??

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2010)

Bue, me ganaron de mano! 
http://www.semifluid.com/?p=9
http://pandatron.cz/?484&digitalni_osciloskop_k_pc
Es un circuito realmente economico y MUY util...

Aca encontre uno usb DanielU
http://www.semifluid.com/?p=24


----------



## seaarg (Jun 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Bue para un poco que todavia no manejo el usb jeje  empeze hace unas semanas nomas con los pics, y no le dedico el tiempo que quisiera ...
> Alternativa: usar un adaptador serie-usb, yo me compre uno hace unos dias pero no lo he probado... ojala sea uno de eso medios truchos que tiran 5V asi me ahorro el max232.
> Creo que vi un oscilloscopio usb en Neoteo, fijate.



fernando, te comento que el RS232 es lentisimo para esta aplicacion, tendrias un refresco de la pantalla muy lento: asumiendo que pudieras hacerlo funcionar a 19kbaudios (no se como) son: 19000 / 8 = 2.3K por segundo. o sea, 2300 muestras por segundo. (en el pic no hay memoria suficiente como para almacenar las muestras y luego enviarlas aunque sea lento).

Como funcionar te aseguro que funciona pero seria algo bastante lento.

Yo fabrique uno con una memoria sram de lectora de CD, un par de contadores etc etc y con un ADC de 80msps. El pic lo que hacia era controlar la transmision a la PC por puerto paralelo, cuya velocidad logre cerca de 1mb por segundo.

Ahora estoy en proyecto de lo mismo pero con pic usb, a fin de realizar aun mas rapido la transferencia hacia la PC.

Volviendo a tu concepto, el problema no seria el utilizar el ADC del pic, aunque es lento podria servir para espectro de audio, o si la señal es periodica hacer varias "pasadas" de samples con retardo controlado entre trigger e inicio. De esta forma aumentas la velocidad aparente del osciloscopio. Te decia, el problema es la transmision excesivamente lenta hacia la PC.


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Bueno dire que pues un +10 a mariano por publicar este proyecto que pues ya casi concluyo y pronto si es que me lo permiten subire un par de fotos saludos!!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

> fernando, te comento que el RS232 es lentisimo para esta aplicacion, tendrias un refresco de la pantalla muy lento: asumiendo que pudieras hacerlo funcionar a 19kbaudios (no se como) son: 19000 / 8 = 2.3K por segundo. o sea, 2300 muestras por segundo.


No se si sera una maravilla en cuanto a velocidad pero es mejor que la placa de sonido  segun lei transmite los datos a 115kbps asi que habria que ver...
Todavia no lo armo porque tengo un monton de cristales pero ninguno de 20Mhz...



> (en el pic no hay memoria suficiente como para almacenar las muestras y luego enviarlas aunque sea lento).


Por eso no las almacena y las envia directamente a la pc...


----------



## DanielU (Jun 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> No se si sera una maravilla en cuanto a velocidad pero es mejor que la placa de sonido  segun lei transmite los datos a 115kbps asi que habria que ver...
> Todavia no lo armo porque tengo un monton de cristales pero ninguno de 20Mhz...
> 
> 
> Por eso no las almacena y las envia directamente a la pc...



Supera los 192Khz de una placa de sonido profesional ?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

No, pero para el que no quiere invertir en una placa profesional es mas barato un pic de 12$


----------



## DanielU (Jun 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> No, pero para el que no quiere invertir en una placa profesional es mas barato un pic de 12$



nose con que placa lo estaras comparando al pic . pero mi realtek integrada graba hasta en 192Khz... tambien tengo una sound blaster audigy se, pero todavia no la probe .


----------



## jreyes (Jun 4, 2010)

Tengo una placa con sonido integrado que es capaz de trabajar a 192kHZ (según el software de evaluación).

---------------

Acabo de revisar la parte trasera del pc y la tarjeta va por el bus pci...bueno, en todo caso la tarjeta es de aquellas que compras por 5 USD.


Adiosín...!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 6, 2010)

hola gente!! como va??

Les comento que termine mi osciloscopio de ponerlo en el gabinete con la serigrafia y todo... y anda... pero no del todo bien...

Hay un poblema de que la señal medida (aplicada con el Pas-frequency generator) se deforma mucho... como si tubiera un ruido por encima....puede ser a que se deba de que el tranformador libere una especie de campo magnetico o interferencia al circuito y lo haga trabajar con ruido encima?

Les muestro una fotos del interior para que vean:


Si es por lo que pienso, se podrá arreglar con una placa metalica con GND entre el trafo y la placa? como para probocar un "escudo"...

estoy seguro que es esto porque la primer vez que lo probe no existia esta interferencia y deformacion de la señal...

UN saludo y espero que me puedan ayudar!!!

PD: cuando pueda subo fotos del frente, porque con el celu salen mal...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 6, 2010)

oh muy interesante osciloscopio!!!  
siempre he sido más de lo analógico, pero este es bastante práctico

saludos!!!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> hola gente!! como va??
> 
> Les comento que termine mi osciloscopio de ponerlo en el gabinete con la serigrafia y todo... y anda... pero no del todo bien...
> 
> ...



El transformador esta demasiado cerca, diria yo, del operacional que genera el tono de prueba y el que amplifica la salida de la placa de sonido. Saca el trafo y alejalo unos 15 cm por lo menos de la placa, para ver si es o no ruido magnetico.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 6, 2010)

che DanielU estube mirando unas cosas y no es del transformador... sino la ficha del cable entre la compu y el osciloscopio... por lo que experimente.. ya lo hice andar bien con el PASS Frequency Generator 2010!
Con onda senoidal tengo una representacion exelente...
con la triangular se representa una leve curvita en el asenso del pico...
con diente de sierra anda bien...

En cuanto pueda subo alguna foto de las pruebas y del frente del aparato...
Calculo que su funcionamiento actual es correcto...

Un saludo!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 6, 2010)

yo uso NCH Tone Generator. Igual, es solo para calibrarlo, para que andar buscandole el pelo al huevo.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 7, 2010)

Le comento que vi en un comercio de computadoras una placa de sonido usb del tamaño de un pen drive. (y barata)

Supongamos que la desarmamos e integramos en la plaquita de este osciloscopio, tendriamos algo muy portatil. Tambien se podrian usar los 5v del usb para alimentar este circuito, quiza con una mini smps.

Era solo para compartir algunas ideas.


----------



## DanielU (Jun 7, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Le comento que vi en un comercio de computadoras una placa de sonido usb del tamaño de un pen drive. (y barata)
> 
> Supongamos que la desarmamos e integramos en la plaquita de este osciloscopio, tendriamos algo muy portatil. Tambien se podrian usar los 5v del usb para alimentar este circuito, quiza con una mini smps.
> 
> Era solo para compartir algunas ideas.



Y ademas son bastante economicas, 25$ argentinos (6 U$S). Voy a ver si consigo una y pruebo que tal son.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 7, 2010)

esa tarjeta de audio usb (china) solo tiene un canal de entrada, yo la adquiri presisamente para eso y vaya decepcion, lo bueno de esa tarjetita es que si algo falla no se lleva la tarjeta de la pc (sobretodo si tienen una netbook como yo)


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 9, 2010)

Gente: especialmente a mariano y a daniel (que se que si lo armaron) u otro que halla armado este circuito...

Tienen idea si se pueden o lograron medir una corriente DC? 
Por lo que se si se tendria que poder...
Les comento que en mi proto me habia armado por llamarlo asi: 

un "complejo de capacitancia": varios capacitores electrolitos en paralelo... que use:
*3 de 2200uF
*4 de 470uF
*1 de 330uF
en total: 8810uF de capacitancia...
Al final de todo esto, un led... y quedaria que mando corriente a todo.. se cargan los capacitores y anda el led... desconecto la corriente y el led queda encendido durante 7 segundos con una carga que va bajando paulatinamente.... de esta manera tener un pico y luego una caida paulatina de tension...

Todo esto para verlo en el osciloscopio... peroo... conecto todo y nada... proble con el generador de frecuencia y andaba genial, pero con las "puntas de prueba", no.
La verdad es que ni idea que puede ser...

Antes de irme tengo otra preguntita: el enchufe del mic de la compu es estereo... pero los 2 positivos tan puenteados no? porque siempre que conecto un solo canal... aparecen los 2 con la señal...

Un saludo!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 9, 2010)

Es estereo la entrada de microfono. El programa te permite hacer una mezcla estereo o mono. Lo mejor es mezcla estereo y elegis el canal que vayas a usar, o sino usas ambos. Depende de lo que quieras medir.

No probe medir dc, pero me parece que no se puede medir continua. No probe...


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 9, 2010)

No no... nada de DC. En la entrada de audio de tu placa de sonido tenés un capacitor que te bloquea cualquier componente de contínua.

Si medís la tensión de salida del trafo rectificado y filtrado, vas a medir sólo el ripple.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 10, 2010)

:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

 que terrible lastima que no se pueda!!

y entonces para que aplicaciones serviria? para audio y que mas? porque RF no da...

un saludooo


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2010)

Ese capacitor se puede anular es cuestion de analizar un poco la placa, hace un tiempo cuando estaba metido con el tema de los lasers  vi que hacian lo mismo en los canales de salida para tener continuas y accionar los galvos.


----------



## fraidias (Jun 10, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> No no... nada de DC. En la entrada de audio de tu placa de sonido tenés un capacitor que te bloquea cualquier componente de contínua.
> 
> Si medís la tensión de salida del trafo rectificado y filtrado, vas a medir sólo el ripple.
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau.. este osciloscopio sirve para medir el tema de la señal de los tacometros de tu post? osea para medir en que frequencia salen los pulsos de las bobinas de los vehiculos??


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 10, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Ese capacitor se puede anular es cuestion de analizar un poco la placa, hace un tiempo cuando estaba metido con el tema de los lasers vi que hacian lo mismo en los canales de salida para tener continuas y accionar los galvos.


  che fer taria bueno la idea.. pero yo ni loco me atrevo a tocar la placa de audio... me puedo llegar a matar y ME PUEDEN llegar a matar si se rompe...

asi que mejor me quedo con lo que esta.... 

pero para que mas se puede usar!!?? quiero saber!


----------



## DanielU (Jun 10, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> che fer taria bueno la idea.. pero yo ni loco me atrevo a tocar la placa de audio... me puedo llegar a matar y ME PUEDEN llegar a matar si se rompe...
> 
> asi que mejor me quedo con lo que esta....
> 
> pero para que mas se puede usar!!?? quiero saber!




para decir, "yo hice un osciloscopio y anda" 

Yo lo voy a usar para medir señales de audio y ripple de fuentes.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2010)

y ademas de esos usos podes manejar los galvos y mover el haz de un laser


----------



## maxipadulo (Jun 16, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> hola mariano!!
> 
> che me tome un tiempito y arme la lista de componentes...
> 
> ...


Gracias che, el fin de semana lo empiezo a armar. Cuando lo tenga posteo los resultados... Saludos y gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

> pero para que mas se puede usar!!?? quiero saber!



Para mil cosas*.*


----------



## kal00 (Jul 11, 2010)

Quisiera usarlo para medir el _ripple_ o el _voltaje de rizo_ de fuentes de DC que armo para ver que los componentes no se me calienten o simplemente para ver el buen armado de la fuente, usaría fuentes de hasta 40v. Se podrá usar éste osciloscopio para este propósito? Ya que leí en un post que no se podía usar para trabajar con DC. Lo que busco es algo como esto mas o menos:













Y se podrá medir pulsos de un 555 por ejemplo? O señales en diente de sierra, o amplificaciones de un OpAmp, o audio es más, que salgan algo así:







Gracias por sus aclaraciones y su paciencia.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 11, 2010)

Kal00 dijo:


> Ya que leí en un post que no se podía usar para trabajar con DC.



En que post???........este no lo has leido entero???

Saludos.


----------



## kal00 (Jul 11, 2010)

Me parece que lo leí en algún post de este tema, por favor si estoy mal corríjanme. Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

el rippie lo vas a poder medir, los op. amp. seguro que tambien. los pulsos de un 555 ni loco t los mide. ondas triangulares, dientes de sierra y senoidales si, cuadradas y pulsos no.

un saludo


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 11, 2010)

DC no mide por el capacitor de entrada de la placa de sonido... Se comento anteriormente.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 11, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ... los pulsos de un 555 ni loco t los mide... cuadradas y pulsos no.



Cómo que no? El capacitor de entrada (que posee la placa de sonido) bloquea sólo DC, osea frecuencia 0. Una señal AC cuadrada, trenes de pulsos, la salida astable de un 555 y demás es perfectamente medible. De hecho, la señal de calibración que posee la placa es cuadrada.

Kal00, en tu caso, al medir la tensión de salida de las fuentes, sólo vas a ver la componente AC correspondiente al rizado, la contínua se bloquea.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (Jul 11, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Cómo que no? El capacitor de entrada (que posee la placa de sonido) bloquea sólo DC, osea frecuencia 0. Una señal AC cuadrada, trenes de pulsos, la salida astable de un 555 y demás es perfectamente medible. De hecho, la señal de calibración que posee la placa es *cuadrada*.
> 
> Kal00, en tu caso, al medir la tensión de salida de las fuentes, sólo vas a ver la componente AC correspondiente al rizado, la contínua se bloquea.
> 
> Saludos



No es perfectamente cuadrada, asique cuando lo calibren no piensen que es una onda cuadrada. Les va a ahorrar un par de dolores de cabeza


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 11, 2010)

Jaja supuestamente debería ser una forma cuadrada, por lo menos es lo que indica la simulación. En la realidad puede variar un poco...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

ahh la mier** yo pense que  se tomaba los pulsos del 55 como una DC. jaja.
gracias por el dato y mil disculpas por el error.

un saludo


----------



## nikko (Jul 11, 2010)

hola. Esta muy bueno el echo de poder hacer un osciloscopio casero, pero tengo un pra de dudas. yo lo quisiera usar para medir los parametros Thiele / Small de los parlantes ¿me sirve? t tambien quisiera saber si lo puedo usar en otro programa como es el xoscope (http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/)?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2010)

nikko dijo:


> .....pero tengo un pra de dudas. yo lo quisiera usar para medir los parametros Thiele / Small de los parlantes ¿me sirve? t tambien quisiera saber si lo puedo usar en otro programa como es el xoscope (http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/)?....


Cualquier programa de osciloscopio con la placa de sonido de la PC te sirve, estos son los que recomienda el autor del post:


mnicolau dijo:


> ...Los softs que probé son (en orden de preferencia) y comentario:
> *Virtins Multi-Instruments: *bastante configurable y completo, con generador de funciones incorporado.
> *Zelscope:* Simil al anterior, pero medio pobre estéticamente y tuve algunos defectos en la pantalla.
> *Sound-Scope: *no interpola correctamente a partir de 3000[Khz], la señal se deforma.
> ...


----------



## nikko (Jul 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo.
Cuando lo arme les cuesto como quedo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2010)

nikko dijo:


> yo lo quisiera usar para medir los parametros Thiele / Small de los parlantes ¿me sirve?



Si querés medir los parámetros T/S de un parlante, hay un soft gratuito que te permite hacer eso y mucho más con los parlantes y no tenés que armar nada mas que un cable con algunas fichas y resistencias: http://www.speakerworkshop.com/

En el foro hay comentarios de algunos que lo han probado y enlaces a sitios con mucha información de como trabajar con él.


----------



## nikko (Jul 11, 2010)

Gracias Ezavalla, pero en esa página ya saben los parametros, yo los quiero calcular (utilizando la pagina de : http://sound.whsites.net/tsp.htm (que vos posteastes). 

Quería saber como me tengo que hacer la puntas y si el generador de señal tambien lo tengo que hacer, y como hacerlos (como se nota no tengo experiencia en esto)

Mucha gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2010)

No sé que habrás leído, por que el speaker workshop sirve para calcular los parámetros T/S, entre otras cosas. Buscá el tema que lo trata y vas a encontrar una referencia a un sitio de un tipo que dá todas las instrucciones de como obtenerlos.

Las puntas de prueba de que?

Para el generador de senoides podés usar la PC. En el mismo hilo de los parámetros T/S dejé el link o el soft que te permite hacerlo.


----------



## kal00 (Jul 12, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Cómo que no? El capacitor de entrada (que posee la placa de sonido) bloquea sólo DC, osea frecuencia 0. Una señal AC cuadrada, trenes de pulsos, la salida astable de un 555 y demás es perfectamente medible. De hecho, la señal de calibración que posee la placa es cuadrada.
> 
> Kal00, en tu caso, al medir la tensión de salida de las fuentes, sólo vas a ver la componente AC correspondiente al rizado, la contínua se bloquea.
> 
> Saludos




Entonces puede captar y mostrar cualquier señal "variante", una señal con una frecuencia de oscilación dada, cierto? Cómo sería el medido del ripple de una fuente de DC entonces? Se vería la oscilación igual? Algo así como las imagenes que postee anteriormente.

Gracias.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola gente me gusto mucho mucho el proyecto 
la verdad mariano un aplauso 
Pero tengo unas dudas 
Para explicarme mejor divide el proyecto en 3 fotos 
1º foto  seria un generado para calibrar el osciloscopio ??
2º foto seria un ????
3º foto es un atenuador para señales grandes ??

la 2º foto seria x2 en un pcb ??

El pote q stereo seria el famoso seg/division ???


----------



## DanielU (Jul 18, 2010)

1º Generador de Onda Cuadrada
2º Amplificador para la salida de la placa de sonido, y asi poder usarla como generador de funciones (con el software adecuado)
3º El osciloscopio. Tiene un atenuador para poder medir hasta 1000V. Y tambien tiene un atenuador de salida. Los diodos en antiparalelo sirven de proteccion para la placa de sonido. Ganancia x1 y x1.

En el PCB de Mariano esta todo.

El potenciometro estereo es el atenuador de señal de cada canal. Podes poner un potenciometro doble o dos potenciometros simples.
El otro potenciometro que hay hace de atenuador para el generador de funciones que antes mencione.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gracias  DanielU por tu ayudas   Otra duda los dos capacitores  de  47uF Electrolito en el esquema electrico donde estan ?


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola Nicko, esos capacitores están para el filtrado de la tensión y no los coloqué en el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 19, 2010)

Entoces estan entre la alimentacion (pila o fuente) y la alimentacion de los TL072 y todo lo demas q se conecte a laos 9V ???


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 19, 2010)

Así es...

Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 19, 2010)

gracias mariano por responder mis dudas y otra cosas con que soft  realizaste el pcb ??

Si fuera con el eagle me lo podrias pasar ??


----------



## DanielU (Jul 19, 2010)

PCB Wizard                                                                                                                                             .


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 20, 2010)

Buenas gente una pregunta a uds y mariano esas fotos del post estan tomadas con el osciloscopio armado ? Porque desde el principio me intereso mucho tu post y el equipo en si Pero estuve probando los soft que nombraste y conectando la salida de la placa de sonido (salida de generador del Virtnis multi-intruments) y la linea de entrada de la placa (con el osciloscopio de tambien el Virtnis multi-intruments) se puede ver una onda pero mucho ruido y deformaciones  No como en tus fotos. Alguno tubo este problema ??  PD tratare de subir una foto


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola, las imágenes que coloqué son del osciloscopio funcionando. La ventana negra corresponde al generador de funciones y la del Virtins, el osciloscopio midiendo esa misma señal.
Probá la entrada de micrófono para medir la señal, subí el volumen del mismo y fijate si tenés alguna amplificación adicional en las propiedades de sonido. Probá medir la salida de audio directo de la PC, sin pasar por la placa del osc, así descartás algún problema ahí también.

Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aca te dejo las fotos

Ojo todo esto es sin conectar la placa por eso te deciaa 

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jul 23, 2010)

solo tendria una pregunta para el compañero nicko! que marca de tarjeta de sonido usaste ya que tambien es de considerarse el hecho de que eso(la marca) influye tambien sobre la muestra que se toma y se muestra en el ordenador!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 23, 2010)

No había visto el archivo... a la pregunta de Hades sumo, estás usando la entrada de mic o línea ahí? Estás alimentando el circuito con pilas? Probaste algún otro generador de funciones, o medir el circuito de calibración?

Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 25, 2010)

Buenas gente puede probar en otra pc con otra placa de sonido (no integrada al mother) y las señales se podian ver claramente.
 (Tambien conectando la salida con una señal generada por el souncard scope a la entrada de linea de la placa de sonido )
Con respecto de la placa de sonido que uso es la que viene integrada en la mother *ASUS M2NVP-VM*  ( CODEC ADI AD1986A High Definition Audio 5.1channel < Soporta función Jack-Sensing e interfaz de salida S/PDIF -- lo unico que encontre de info)

Ahora si me voy a poner a armar tu placa que se que es mi placa de sonido y no tu placa

Saludoos


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 20, 2010)

Una pregunta si el circuito que voy a testear genera menos que un voltio lo podre conectar directamente a la computadora? si esto es asi no habria necesidad de usar el op-amp o existe algun otro motivo que no sea la amplificacion para usarlo?


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 20, 2010)

albertoxx no creo que halla drama, pero con el ampli operacional y su circuito tenes mas seguridad de que no le pase algo a la computadora.


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 24, 2010)

Dejo unas fotos del osc al fin terminado en su respectivo gabinete ...









Señal de ajuste medida con el Visual Analyzer 2011:



Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Oct 24, 2010)

Excelente Mariano  como siempre.
Te quedo perfecto......muy bueno..........enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango (Oct 24, 2010)

Impecable. Da gusto la prolijidad.

Felicitaciones Mariano!

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 24, 2010)

no marianoo es terrible lo bueno que esta. yo el mio no lo puedo usar porque no encuentro un buen progama y gratis. el multi intruments tiene licencia y ya se me bloqueo...

mis respetos y disfrutalo.

un saludoo

PD: habria que porbar de poner un capacitor variable en la entrada de medicion y probar si no se mejora los picos de la onda cuadrada. en los osciloscopios comerciales, lo tienen las zondas para calibrarlas... habria que probar..


----------



## rash (Oct 24, 2010)

muy lindo mariano, te quedo genial

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 24, 2010)

chulo rebonito mariano...


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 24, 2010)

Gracias por los comentarios gente...
Mariano, probá el Visual Analyser 2011, es free y muy completo, ese estoy usando actualmente.

Saludos


----------



## lpnavy (Oct 24, 2010)

eta muy bueno el circuito, yo lo voy a armar por que ando urguente de un osciloscopio q lo pueda usar en cualquier lado jeje!! mnicolau si pudiese subir una foto de la parte trasera de la caja para verla como quedo, se te agradeceria, ademas tengo pensado no usar bateria sino hacerle un pequeño circuito de alimentacion con un transformador de 9V, bueno no se si el circuito no tendria problema en trabajar con 12V. saludos


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 24, 2010)

Esta muy bueno, pero es para tu uso personal ? o lo vas a poner a la venta por que esta muy bueno


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 24, 2010)

tengo entendido que es para uso personal. va el mio lo tengo para eso. pero se podria vender, no por mucha plata.

ah mariano, el gabinete es de plastico no? no tubiste problemas con la interferencia?

un saludo


----------



## DanielU (Oct 24, 2010)

Excelente mariano, yo a mi osciloscopio lo tengo guardado, a la espera de un gabinete.


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 4, 2010)

Una pregunta...tengo varias tarjetas de sonido soundblaster de varios ordenadores viejos y todas son 16bits y 44khkz.

Mi idea era puentear todo lo que entra y quitar condensadores y demas de la tarjeta de sonido para que sea mas estable e intentar DC y AC y lo mas pura la entrada.

¿que les parece la idea¿?

Tambien tengo la joya de la corona una Awe64 Isa, ya con operacionales a la entrada c4074 y con un TDA1517P a la salida con 4x2WRms que sera bastante Voltaje para un generador de señales.
Pero estoy estudiando si hay forma de incluir todo menos los atenuadores en ella ya que es todo smd y tiene pinta de ser complejo. Por si alguien quiere mas datos la placa es la Ct4520 y todas las entradas ya van con operaciones y la salida con el TDA1517p.

El limitador de Voltaje se puede hacer directamente por debajo de la placa en el mini jack estereo.

Soldar los 4 diodos y ya se tiene +0.7v y los -0.7v teniendo 1.4vpp el fabricante de la mayoria de soundblaster dice que el limite es 2vpp.


Como aporte doy la pagina original :

http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/sb/dcwithsb.htm

por cierto alguien sabe que cambios tengo que hacer al operacional de la AWE64 es que no lo tengo tan claro en esa pagina y el tema de los condensadores no se si se tienen que quitar o como he visto en otros sitios ponerle un interruptor para DC y AC.

En la pagina dicen de quitar el condensador de salida de la awe64 (4.7uf)

Bueno a seguir con el tema que como se suele decir esta picante...


Y espero que la pagina sirva para dar ideas de las tarjetas y la circuiteria interna de ellas y como afecta a la salida.

Encontre la foto de la Aw64 Gold Isa en alta calidad :

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ative_Labs_Soundblaster_AWE64_Gold_CT4390.jpg

Se puede ver los operacionales pero la salida ya es directamente a RCA (y la awe64 normal por rca y la salida cañera del TDA o sea que mejor la awe64 normal) tambien las hay pci pero no tengo ningun pcb para poder dar mas datos.

Esta es la las parecida a la mia:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5c/Sound_Blaster_AWE64.jpg

Los 2 operacionales que hay que modificar son los que estan en el 074 que tiene referencia 90a740

Los contras de estas tarjetas que son ISA pero como mi idea es montar un p3 sólo para eso pues por muy pocos €€€ ya tengo todo.

acabo de encontrar todas las fotos de las sounblaster de la epoca :

http://acoustiq.ro/vintage/Parts/Card/Sound/

Buenisimo ese enlace... a buscar las que tienen operacionales...jejeje


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 6, 2010)

Bueno aqui esta el operacional.

los 2 op. de la parte superior se encargan del cd-in (lector de cd) los circulos pintados son puentes a la otra cara del PCB.

Los 2 op. de la parte inferior son los del line-in. entra por 2 condensadores y a masa, luego  por R36 y r46 y sale por r35 y r45 a los condensadores de 4.7uf y luego ya al ADC/DAC de la AWE.








http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6715


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 10, 2010)

Una pregunta del esquema original de esta pagina :

R17 y r20 no hacen una ganancia de 11 en vez de 10????

Vout = Vin (1+ R2/r1) R2= R17 y R1=R20


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 10, 2010)

Frank1977 dijo:


> Una pregunta del esquema original de esta pagina :
> 
> R17 y r20 no hacen una ganancia de 11 en vez de 10????
> 
> Vout = Vin (1+ R2/r1) R2= R17 y R1=R20



Así es Frank, hay que modificar un poco los valores para obtener la ganancia 10.

Saludos


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 10, 2010)

gracias Nicolau, es que tenia mis dudas...jejeje otra cosa que he visto es ponerle un conmutador en la entrada y ponerle un condensador no se si mejora midiendo AC.

Si encuentro mas datos del tema te los paso encantado.

Al final me he metido en la aventura con una awe64 ct5400, ya corte las pistas con los positivos a masa (de los operacionales ya que vienen como inversores)  y solo deje las pistas para las entradas a los operacionales, ya que el line-in lo compartia para poner otros conectores internos.

Pero tengo mis dudas con el esquema, ya que pegué otro mejor con ajuste (supongo que algo parecido al offset y demas) de uno mas integrado con la AWE.

bueno todo es probar y montarlo en una protoboard a ver las mejoras y luego ya pues quedarte con el que mejor resultado saque...

Esta gente creo que cogen como punto de partida el de la figura 3:

http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/sb/dcwithsb.htm

mejor o peor no lo se pero eso de "Zero" supongo que sera regular la salida de ese pot. hasta que tenga 0v y de alguna forma mejorar la señal...

¿10M y 180 son 10pf y 180nf???

Bueno seguire mirando el tema y estudiando posibles mejoras pero al menos tu esquema y los valores los entiendo todos...jejejejeje

Tambien estaba este esquema pero tengo que mirar sus "mejoras" :

http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/hardware.html


----------



## DanielU (Dic 11, 2010)

10M serian 10uF y 180 deben ser pF, ya que asi es la codificacion.


----------



## Frank1977 (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias DanielU, no me acordaba exactamente cual era la escala...

Si alguien comprueba los esquemas que he puesto que diga cual es el que oscila menos la señal y mete menos ruido por el offset y demas. 

Un saludo.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 14, 2010)

Tengo un pregunta: cuanto es el voltaje maximo a medir por el osciloscopio?


----------



## DanielU (Dic 15, 2010)

1000V, at your own risk.


----------



## Picchip (Dic 17, 2010)

que precio aprox tiene su montaje?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2010)

Entre quienes armaron este aporte de Mariano, ¿ Alguien probó este programa ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programa-convertir-pc-osciloscopio-44409/


----------



## DanielU (Dic 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Entre quienes armaron este aporte de Mariano, ¿ Alguien probó este programa ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programa-convertir-pc-osciloscopio-44409/



Excelente, lo voy a probar . No habia leido tu post Fogonazo.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 19, 2010)

Hermoso progama fogo. En cuanto pueda reparar un poco mi osciloscopio (que se le soltó el transformador del gabinete) lo pruebo y te comento.

Apropósito, que es un medidor de ZRLC? capacitancia, inductancia, resistencia y otra mas (que no se cual es)???

un saludo y gracias por el aporte!

edit: si es medidor como yo pieso que es, como se coloca para medir?


----------



## Naders150 (Dic 20, 2010)

Se olvidaron del preescaler, necesito que por lo menos pueda medir el rango de audio. completo


----------



## DanielU (Dic 20, 2010)

Naders150 dijo:


> Se olvidaron del preescaler, necesito que por lo menos pueda medir el rango de audio. completo


Todo depende de tu placa de sonido, con una realtek onboard pude medir hasta 15KHz, asique con una buena placa de sonido debe andar joya hasta 20KHz y quizas más.




mariano22 dijo:


> Hermoso progama fogo. En cuanto pueda reparar un  poco mi osciloscopio (que se le soltó el transformador del gabinete) lo  pruebo y te comento.
> 
> Apropósito, que es un medidor de ZRLC? capacitancia, inductancia, resistencia y otra mas (que no se cual es)???
> 
> ...



Impedancia.







Encontre cual era el problema de la Audigy, tenia un pedazo de conector roto, lo saque y pude grabar jajajaj, asique, ahora no hay excusas para armar el osciloscopio como corresponde .


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 20, 2010)

Gracias daniel.

Y la ultima cuestion, como se coloca para medir, por ejemplo, una inductancia? los 2 polos de la bobina a las puntas de prueba el osciloscopio y listo? asi de facil?

Me parece que si funciona, me estaré ahorrando "en parte" los $340 que sale un tester con esas características.

Un saludo


----------



## Naders150 (Dic 20, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> Todo depende de tu placa de sonido, con una realtek onboard pude medir hasta 15KHz, asique con una buena placa de sonido debe andar joya hasta 20KHz y quizas más.
> 
> Ok entonces me voy a comprar una soundblaster por ahi para poder medir el rango completo, claro que estaba imaginando una forma de dividir la lectura por por 2 y asi tener un rango de 30KHz


----------



## Picchip (Dic 21, 2010)

que alternativa hay a los diodos 1n4148? o cuales?

Gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 21, 2010)

un remplazo de los 1n4148??? son los que mas se consiguen!! Usá esos que los tenes que conseguir fácilmente. Y su costo es mas que bajo.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU (Dic 21, 2010)

1N914 es un reemplazo.


----------



## juan552 (Dic 23, 2010)

disculpame, para que es ese x1 x10, muchas gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 23, 2010)

aumenta la ganancia de la entrada de señal a medir. Para señales débiles, las hace mejor visibles en el osciloscopio.

Saludos


----------



## juan552 (Dic 23, 2010)

buenisimo, gracias


----------



## bielas (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola todos, este es mi primer post en el foro. Soy de Granada (España), actualmente trabajo como técnico de mantenimiento de la red de teléfonía móvil de Orange, y anteriormente como ingeniero de desplieguede red en Yoigo y Telefónica. Soy ingeniero técnico de teleco, y estoy asombrado de nivel que hay en el foro. Aquí estoy para aprender (mis conocimientos se restringen a mi campo de trabajo y a nivel teórico de lo estudiado en carrera). De tods formas en lo poco qu pueda aportar/ayudar, estaré encantado de aportar lo que pueda. 

Me ha parecido muy interesante lo del osciloscopio a traves de la tarjeta de sonido del pc, pero parece que hay dudas de su ancho de banda. Creo que el parámetro importante que debéis buscar el la tarjeta de sonido para saber hasta que frecuencia puede funcionar, es la frecuencia de muestreo de la tarjeta. Si por ejemplo tiene una frecuencia de muestreo de 60KHz, teóricamente puede trabajar con señales de hasta 30KHz(los 60KHz es lo que se conoce como frecuencia de nyquist), aunque en la realidad será algo menos, ya que todas las tarjetas tienen un filtro paso bajo llamado "antialiasing" que cortaría en este ejemplo a unos 25KHz.
Con lo de poder medir señales tipo onda caudrada, triangular o diente de sierra, hay que tener en cuenta que son señales con un ancho de banda muy grande (teóricamente infinito según su descomposición en series de Fourrier), por lo que en el pc sólo veremos los componentes espectrales hasta los X KHz que permita la tarjeta,y eso ditorsionará bastante la señal. Probad a simular un filtro paso bajo con corte a 20KHz y "metedle" una onda cuadrada y vereis a que me refiero.
Espero que mi aporte sea útil.
un saludo.


----------



## luxos (Ene 17, 2011)

Hey, genial!!!
se ve prometedos, vamos a darle a ver si podemos armarlo...
saludos
y felicitaciones!!!


----------



## Picchip (Ene 22, 2011)

como se conectan las bananas que van a la tarjeta de sonido? es decir los conectores de 3 patillas a que patillas de las bananas van conectadas? no lo encuentro por ningun lado.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 22, 2011)

Lo más fácil es medir continuidad entre las patas traseras y las secciones delanteras del conector para ver cuales corresponden. 





Las 2 primeras secciones (partiendo desde la punta del conector) corresponden a los 2 canales (Izquierdo y Derecho) y en la parte trasera son las patillas cortas que están en ambos costados.

La última sección (la más larga) corresponde a la masa y es la patilla trasera más larga, ahí soldás la malla del cable.

Cualquier duda medís continuidad y sacás cual es cual.

Saludos


----------



## Picchip (Ene 22, 2011)

eso lo se quiero saber a que franaj va conectado el cabel de cada patilla de los conectores triples


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 22, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> eso lo se quiero saber a que franaj va conectado el cabel de cada patilla de los conectores triples



*EDIT*

Ah es fácil.. fijate en el conector "SalidaSeñalAMedir", hay 2 pines que se conectan a los diodos limitadores, ellos serían los que tenés que soldar en las patillas del canal derecho e izquierdo del conector plug estéreo. El 3º pin (el de abajo) se conecta a masa.

Saludos


----------



## Picchip (Ene 22, 2011)

da igual el orden? es decir los de diodos esos que dices a cualquier canal derecho o izquierdo o en algun orden?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 22, 2011)

Si, da igual el orden.

Saludos


----------



## fer7k (Feb 5, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Juapillo (Feb 16, 2011)

Tiene muy buena pinta.
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## emurriper (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya lo hice y me salió muy parecido al del autor del post, pensaba publicarlo pero parece una vil copia jejeje. Muchas gracias por tu aporte


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 1, 2011)

emurriper dijo:


> Ya lo hice y me salió muy parecido al del autor del post, pensaba publicarlo pero parece una vil copia jejeje. Muchas gracias por tu aporte



 no hay drama, para eso está... subí unas fotos así lo vemos.

Saludos


----------



## emurriper (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola, que conste que lo advertí











Si ve que no era broma, ahora que lo arme en su caja lo termino de subir.


----------



## Elchavodelvocho (Mar 17, 2011)

Saludos a todos. mnicolau tengo algunas dudas, soy nuevo en esto estudiante en ingenieria con experiencia casi nula. Ahora me empiezo a apasionar en verdad por esto. Estaba a punto de adquirir una placa de osciloscopio que venden en saber electronica(los distribuidores de la revista) pero decidi mejor investigar un poco antes de hacer la inversion. El uso que le daria a esta placa seria para hacer mediciones con un generador de frecuencias veo que en la salida señal a medir tienes dos canales a los cuales se conecta una clavija plug para mediciones de audio, para rel uso que yo lo requiero utilizaria solo un canal con la masa para medir una sola señal y en caso de querer medir dos utilizaria el otro canal con la misma masa y asi podria tener la medicion de dos señales distintas???. De antemano gracias.


----------



## 0110110h (Mar 25, 2011)

Mariano con este osciloscopio es posible medir la amplitud de una señal, por ejemplo la de un ampli de potencia?


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 25, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> Mariano con este osciloscopio es posible medir la amplitud de una señal, por ejemplo la de un ampli de potencia?



Claro que podrías 0110110h. Fue ese uno de los usos para los cuales lo armé desde un principio, determinar el recorte y la potencia de unos amplis que tenía.

Elchavodelvocho, acabo de ver tu post, bienvenido al foro. Con cada canal podés medir una señal distintas, tal cual como comentás.

Saludos


----------



## Elchavodelvocho (Mar 25, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro que podrías 0110110h. Fue ese uno de los usos para los cuales lo armé desde un principio, determinar el recorte y la potencia de unos amplis que tenía.
> 
> Elchavodelvocho, acabo de ver tu post, bienvenido al foro. Con cada canal podés medir una señal distintas, tal cual como comentás.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Comentas la posibilidad de elegir la ganancia x1 x10 para medir señales pequeñas ahora para medir señales mas grandes con el potenciometro basta o seria necesario agregar algunos atenuadores. También sobre la utilizacion de un amplificador operacional con un potenciometro para utilizar un generador de funciones de la pc, seria posible utilizarlo con un generador de funciones comercial o  con un realizado basado en un xr2206.

Disculparas tantas preguntas pero ya que este lo utilizare como herramienta de trabajo si me gustaría tener algo funcional.

Tu trabajas solo con el generador de funciones de la pc o tienes algún generador que hayas  fabricado.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 25, 2011)

De nada... El circuito ya cuenta con los limitadores y atenuadores necesarios, con lo cual no haría falta agregar otros. Podés utilizar la parte del operacional para el XR2206, te permitirá dar mayor amplitud a la señal de salida, de la misma manera que lo hace con la salida del generador de funciones de la PC.

Yo utilizo siempre un soft generador de funciones ya que no tengo uno armado externo (aunque me gustaría hacerlo algún día).

Saludos


----------



## Elchavodelvocho (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok. pero el operacional solo lo mencionas??? no lo veo en el esquema.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 25, 2011)

Elchavodelvocho dijo:


> Ok. pero el operacional solo lo mencionas??? no lo veo en el esquema.



Me refiero al amplificador operacional U1B en el esquema. A ese lo podés usar para variar la amplitud de la señal de tu generador de funciones.

Saludos


----------



## Elchavodelvocho (Mar 25, 2011)

Ooo si muchas gracias, estaba  pensando en un operacional por separado no tenia en cuenta el del TLO72. bueno parece que por el momento no hay mas dudas, analizare con mayor detalle el esquema y procederé a armarlo, espero comentar los resultados obtenidos haber que tal me fue. también estuve viendo por aquí en el foro hay algunas cosillas para armar un generador de funciones. Gracias hermano buen día.
Pero si me atoro en algo seguiré preguntando jeje


----------



## BKAR (Jun 5, 2011)

hola a todos ..segunda ve que pregunto en este tema (lo que pregunte la primera vez....mmm ahora me doy cuenta que fue una estupides..jaja  ) 

... bueno ahora que se un poco mas de Op-amps, mi pregunta es esta ..porque elejiste el TL072?,, en que sobresalen sus características que los mas utilizador como el u741 o Lm358 ..bueno esos son con los que he trabajado..otra cosa 

¿que tanto se puede confiar en el opamp como seguidor  no inversor?..ya sabes la que dice Vout=Vin(1+R2/R1),,..
....
como se llama ese parámetro ..o donde te dice cuantas perdidas hay en esa configuración,,en la teoría todo ok,
,pero en la practica no se?? ayuda!

nose si se me entinde
otra cosa
que opamp trabaja a frcuencias un poco mas altas? ..la frecuencia de muestreo para una tarjeta de sonido  >= 44.1Khz eso las que no son muy buenas que digamos .. según esto puedo visualizar en la pc hasta esta frecuencia.sin problemas ni distorsiones en el software


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> ........ bueno ahora que se un poco mas de Op-amps, mi pregunta es esta ..porque elejiste el TL072?,, en que sobresalen sus características que los mas utilizador como el u741 o Lm358 ..bueno esos son con los que he trabajado..


Mira las características de los 3 operacionales (Datasheet) y podrás apreciar las diferencias.


BKAR dijo:


> que opamp trabaja a frcuencias un poco mas altas? ..la frecuencia de muestreo para una tarjeta de sonido  >= 44.1Khz eso las que no son muy buenas que digamos .. según esto puedo visualizar *en la pc hasta esta frecuencia.sin problemas* ni distorsiones en el software


Nop.
Dale una leída a este tema: Teorema de muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 15, 2011)

Termine de armar este osciloscopio y anda muy bien, la verdad me ha dejado muy conforme y el software es impresionante, me da hasta el espectro en frecuencia de la señal y el THD!!
Acá les adjunto unas fotos, la PCB la diseñe yo según mis necesidades y lo que tenia a mano, solo agregue fichas plug para la salida y entrada a la  PC y fichas RCA para los canales y el generador de señales, un botón de encendido/apagado, un potenciómetro para la salida del generador y potes individuales para cada canal. También use los operacionales sobrantes como seguidores a las salidas de los canales, el generador, etc.

  Solo tengo dos problemas, no se como calibrar el software. Estoy usando el que recomendo Mariano como el mejor "Visual Analyser". Medí el oscilador con un osciloscopio real y efectivamente tiene 500Hz y unos 0.7Vpico pero no se como meter estos datos al programa para calibrarlo...y por otro lado la señal se ve bien en pantalla pero no puedo hacer que se quede quieta, pasa de derecha a izquierda y no se queda quieta.


----------



## romel777 (Jun 17, 2011)

Esta bastante lindo , me tienta hacerlo, pero no se si le voy a sacar buen provecho. Que se necesita para hacerlo medir en continua? yo por ejemplo quiero ver el rizado y esas cosas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 18, 2011)

el risado es un componente de alterna dentro de corriente directa, con este dispositivo puedes ver el riso de una fuente, no te va a dar el nivel de directa, solo el nivel pico a pico de la señal del riso


----------



## romel777 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bueno, lo voy a armar para poder hacer las practicas del laboratorio en casa. Pero una cosa, en la primera pagina mnicolau dice que hay 2 canales, mirando el PCB hay solo una parte que dice " señal a medir" no tendria que haber 2 ? y los cables si o si tienen que ser blindados ?


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola romel, el conector de "SeñalAMedir" tiene 3 pines: 2 son las entradas correspondientes a cada canal y el 3º es la masa común a ambos.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 19, 2011)

Mariano como haces para calibrar el "Visual Analyser" para tener mediciones reales??


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 20, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> Mariano como haces para calibrar el "Visual Analyser" para tener mediciones reales??



Hola, no lo tengo al software en esta PC para mostrarte, pero en las opciones tenés la parte de calibración. Había que medir una señal conocida (para eso está la etapa del oscilador integrado a la placa) y asignarle cual es el valor máximo de la onda (o pico a pico, no recuerdo), de esa manera quedaba calibrada la gráfica.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 20, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, no lo tengo al software en esta PC para mostrarte, pero en las opciones tenés la parte de calibración. Había que medir una señal conocida (para eso está la etapa del oscilador integrado a la placa) y asignarle cual es el valor máximo de la onda (o pico a pico, no recuerdo), de esa manera quedaba calibrada la gráfica.
> 
> Saludos




ok gracias no se por que no habia visto esa opcion, esta en settings-->calibrating, hay tantos botones! jejeje


----------



## BKAR (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola que inconveniente Tendría al implementar algo como esto??

seria genial tener un selector digital de Rangos...
quisiera saber si el selector analógico 4052 no sufre daño al aplicarle una señal a medir

 .....VDD>Señal a Medir>VSS......

Con las Resistencias sigue funcionado en la simulación.. como divisor de voltaje, y se sigue cumpliendo lo de arriba?

en el datasheet no veo como esta la llave analógica que hace posible el paso de la señal
..pero sospecho que debe ser parecido al 4066


----------



## J2C (Jun 28, 2011)

Bkar

En una de las imagenes que subiste, tenes la respuesta a tus dudas, mira la que subo y conversamos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## BKAR (Jun 29, 2011)

si eso ya lo vi 

por eso no esta directamente sino que hay resistencias que funcionan como "atenuador" (bueno funciona asi en el proteus) pero no le creo del todo a la simulación...
y en ese punto el voltaje en mucho menor que la señal a medir... creo yo, pero necesito mas respuestas
,lo que quisiera es saber como se llama ese arreglo de FETs 

de todas maneras gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola BKAR

Después de preguntar prácticamente lo mismo en los siguientes enlaces llegaste a una conclusión ??.
O alguien te dio una respuesta satisfactoria para ti ??.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/index11.html#post518242_
Mensaje #213

http://www.forosdeelectronica.cohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/curso-basico-electronica-analogica-2389/index4.html#post517361m/f25/multiplexores-muchas-salidas-23035/#post518279
como se llama este arreglo de transistores
como se llama esa configura ración de FETs?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/rangos-entrada-cd4051-43714/#post517733
Mensaje #5

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/curso-basico-electronica-analogica-2389/index4.html#post517361_
Mensaje #77
pero nose como se llama esta configurarcion

Leí en uno de tus mensajes que no sabes mucho de cómo funcionan los transistores MOSFET.
Aquí hay suficiente información.
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/transistor/tran_7.html
Las polaridades y Tipos de MOSFET’s.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET

El nombre de esa configuración por la que tanto has preguntado se llama MOSFET Bilateral Switch.
Y en realidad no dice nada especial ese nombre.

Estudia el contenido de los archivos PDF que te estoy adjuntando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Leegué re tarde  pero les comento que hace bastante tambien hice ese equipito, le agrege un generador para calibrarlo y con un 74AS163 le hice un prescaler para expandirle un poco el rango, hasta ahora lo máximo que logre leer/ver aceptablemente son poco más de 300KHz, aunque el CI da para más, tengo que rediseñar el PCB porque a mayor frecuencia se mete muchisimo ruido de todos lados, así que la próxima mejora es hacer un PCB con blindaje implementado en el PCB y las pistas ruteadas de tal manera que reduzca lo más posible las capacitancias e inductancias parásitas, a ver si logro prescalar hasta 1MHz, además quiero alimentarlo con dos pequeñas baterias recargables eh incluir un cargador, así evito el ruido de la fuente, a grueso modo ese es mi objetivo por ahora. 

Un abrazo

P.D.: Utilicé resistencias de 1%


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 1, 2011)

Buenas! 

Antes que nada me gustaria felicitar a *mnicolau* por el invento, el post y por compartirlo con el foro 

La verdad es que estoy viendo este post hace algunos dias y hace un rato termine de leer las 11 paginas.

Intente asesorarme, tratando de informarme sobre el tema mas que nada y a pesar de varias negativas recibidas (principalmente por varios profesores mios) me decidi a hacerlo.

Si bien me gusto bastante las caracteristicas de este proyecto me gustaria bastante armar mi propio osciloscopio...

Una de las ideas concretas que tengo (idea de ustedes tambien) es la de utilizar esas placas de sonido por usb (valen $20 y es mucho mas economico que arruinar una pc).

Otra idea que se me ocurrio es la de comprar uno de esos telefonos que se usan para telefonia ip que son por usb... y la idea era que "supuestamente" si se podia intercalar la señal del osciloscopio en la entrada del telefono...  y de esta forma se tendria un considerable mayor ancho de banda proporcionado por el bus usb pero le pregunte a un profesor q es ingeniero y que esta metido en el tema de la telefonia y no le gusto la idea... que solo estaria limitado el ancho de banda para sonido.

Si bien el desacredito mi idea (el jamaz desarmo un telefono de esos) asi que es un "no se sabe" talvez se lograria hacerlo andar. Nose que opinaran ustedes.

Si bien no se mucho del tema... se podrian agregar divisores de frecuencia? es solo una pregunta... intentare informarme mas sobre ese tema.

como operacional elegido creo que utilizare el LF356 aunq admito que todabia no logre ve los datasheets utilizados en este proyecto, despues cuando me de un tiempo lo hare.

un cordial saludo y mis felicitaciones.

sigan asi


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 2, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Antes que nada me gustaria felicitar a *mnicolau* por el invento, el post y por compartirlo con el foro
> 
> ...


 

El teléfono te va limira más aun el ancho de banda, además averigua bien que hay placas de sonido PCI por $30 o $40, en mi caso yo utilizo una generica para no dañar la onboard, además le saque los condensadores de desacoplo y puedo medir tensiones DC. Esto me deja libre la placa de sonido principal para usarla normalmente. De ultima si quemo la placa de sonido PCI por algun descuido, $30 o $40 no es mucho dinero XD. Las placas de sonido por USB tambien son muy limitadas.
Yo te recomendaría comenzar con este proyecto completo que ah cedido el colega mnicolau y si tenés miedo de quemar la placa de sonido compra una de esas baratitas que para este uso va muy bien.

Un saludo


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 12, 2011)

Buenas!

Creo que finalmente me convencieron y voy a armarlo pero antes planeo extorcionar a unos cuantos ingenieros para intentar "mejorar" el circuito... espero que sirva el latigo  si me dan buenas ideas la comento aqui 

Gracias a todos por leerme

saludos!

p.d.: shoker4 como hiciste para llegar a 300Khz ?


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 12, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> p.d.: shoker4 como hiciste para llegar a 300Khz ?


 
Utilicé divisores de frecuencia, aunque el C.I. da para más el ruido que se mete en el circuito es mucho y hasta poco más de 300KHz la señal pasa limpia, después se distorsiona mucho devido al ruido. Mi idea es hacerlo llegar a 1MHz con componentes comunes y facilmente encontrables para todos y eso dificulta un poco las cosas, el otro tema es el blindaje y el diseño del circuito impreso, cuando las frecuencias suben las pistas se convierten en inductores, capacitores eh inductancias y hay que contrarestar con blindajes, un diseño adecuado del circuito impreso.
Es una explicación no muy técnica así más o menos entiendes. este proyecto me surgio hace unos años como consecuencia de un trabajo que hice para un colegio secundario técnico.
Además si logro llegar a 1MHz va ser de muchisima utilidad para todos.


Saludos


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 12, 2011)

Buenas!



shoker4 dijo:


> Utilicé divisores de frecuencia, aunque el C.I. da para más el ruido que se mete en el circuito es mucho y hasta poco más de 300KHz la señal pasa limpia, después se distorsiona mucho devido al ruido. Mi idea es hacerlo llegar a 1MHz con componentes comunes y facilmente encontrables para todos y eso dificulta un poco las cosas, el otro tema es el blindaje y el diseño del circuito impreso, cuando las frecuencias suben las pistas se convierten en inductores, capacitores eh inductancias y hay que contrarestar con blindajes, un diseño adecuado del circuito impreso.
> Es una explicación no muy técnica así más o menos entiendes. este proyecto me surgio hace unos años como consecuencia de un trabajo que hice para un colegio secundario técnico.
> Además si logro llegar a 1MHz va ser de muchisima utilidad para todos.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por contestar!

con llegar a 30Khz ya me alcanza y sobra por ahora 

En si el diseño del impreso lo iba a hacer "por mi cuenta" (depaso sirve de practica) y mi plan era plano de masa aparte, blindaje, pistas cortas y evitar angulos de 90° por los factores que mencionas de las inductancias.

Un profe me dio una idea (que el vio) y la relato a continuacion.

Me dijo que consiga una pcb virgen y que le pegue (sobre la misma placa) unos cuadraditos de pcb y que ensima de ellos ponga los componentes. No queda muy bueno esteticamente pero dicen que funciona.

saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 12, 2011)

es el metodo manhatan, o deadbug, buscale en el foro hay mas informacion...


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 13, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> es el metodo manhatan, o deadbug, buscale en el foro hay mas informacion...



Muchisimas gracias coyote!  ya estube leyendo sobre este metodo (del cual desconocia el nombre) y aahora me gusta mas la cosa para armarlo.

Lo que si no entiendo es como "enganchar" el divisor de frecuencia pero supongo que con algo de investigacion y muchos latigazos se podra conseguir algo! 

saludos!

p.d.: alguien vio el link q puso fogonazo? ese programa esta MUUUUY bueno


----------



## ls2k (Jul 13, 2011)

No habia visto este post de Mariano Nicolau, la verdad es ke sos un mounstro mariano muy buen circuito


----------



## romel777 (Jul 17, 2011)

La selectora de polos.. entre 1 - 10 - 100 -1000v , es el maximo de voltage que soporta en cada escala? por ej si quiero medir 50v de un transformador, pongo el selector en 100v correcto? y si no quiero usar la atenuacion, simplemente no lo conecto verdad?


----------



## romel777 (Jul 20, 2011)

Arme el osciloscopio y no se si  funciona bien , me sale con mucho ruido y distorsion , ademas que el potenciometro no cambia nada , y la onda es muy chica . que puede ser?


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 20, 2011)

romel777 dijo:


> Arme el osciloscopio y no se si  funciona bien , me sale con mucho ruido y distorsion , ademas que el potenciometro no cambia nada , y la onda es muy chica . que puede ser?



Pueden ser problemas en el armado de la placa, en los cables, en la configuración de la PC, en el software, etc etc. Hay que revisar todo.

Estás conectando a la entrada de micrófono o a la entrada de línea?

PD: la consulta del post anterior (#226) es correcta.

Saludos


----------



## romel777 (Jul 20, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Pueden ser problemas en el armado de la placa, en los cables, en la configuración de la PC, en el software, etc etc. Hay que revisar todo.
> 
> Estás conectando a la entrada de micrófono o a la entrada de línea?
> 
> ...



La verdad que descarto problemas en el armado de la placa,ya que es la segunda tarjeta que realizo, en la primera tenia los mismos problemas y en esta lo mismo. creeria que funciona bien ya que no hay cortos ni nada. esta conectado a la entrada de linea


----------



## romel777 (Jul 22, 2011)

que mas puede ser? quiero usar mi osciloscopio


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 22, 2011)

romel777 dijo:


> que mas puede ser? quiero usar mi osciloscopio



Descartando la placa y las conexiones...
1º Comprobá que tengas +-9[V] en la placa.
2º Colocá la selectora en el 1º punto (rango de tensión más bajo).
3º Potenciómetro tirado totalmente hacia la derecha.
4º Conectá las puntas del osciloscopio en la señal de ajuste que incorpora la placa teniendo presente que el pin de la derecha es el positivo y el de la izquierda el negativo (visto tal cual está el pdf).
5º Ajustá el soft para tomar la tensión de línea. Si no hay caso ahí, probá con la entrada de micrófono. Comprobá la configuración de la placa de sonido y asegurate que el volumen de la entrada de línea o la de micrófono estén bien arriba.

Qué soft estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## romel777 (Jul 22, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Descartando la placa y las conexiones...
> 1º Comprobá que tengas +-9[V] en la placa.
> 2º Colocá la selectora en el 1º punto (rango de tensión más bajo).
> 3º Potenciómetro tirado totalmente hacia la derecha.
> ...


 Estoy obteniendo 17v (??) en la placa, uso el visual analyzer. Ahi en la foto se ve la onda de la señal de ajuste que solo se ve con zoom, notar que los valores cambian constantemente y en la parte de calibracion nose porque en input source parece anulado


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas!



romel777 dijo:


> Estoy obteniendo 17v (??) en la placa, uso el visual analyzer. Ahi en la foto se ve la onda de la señal de ajuste que solo se ve con zoom, notar que los valores cambian constantemente y en la parte de calibracion nose porque en input source parece anulado



Me encantaria poder darte una mano pero a pesar de que amplio la imagen no veo bien 

Acaso no tendras la ganancia x10 activada ? Talvez estas midiendo 1,7v * 10 = 17v

Por ahora es lo unico que se me ocurre 

Hoy voy a comprar los componentes para armar el esquema. Creo que me decantare por el "metodo manhattan" de ultima que me sirva de experiencia.

Tambien voy a ver si puedo conseguir un integrado para hacer un prescaler y como averigue y no tienen el integrado que utilizo shocker termine eligiendo el 74HC393 que es el que se uso en este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/frecuencimetro-pc-40727/

si se tiene exito, les comentare en este post ya que seria algo que quedaria para todos 

saludos!


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 28, 2011)

ese prescaler tambien te va andar bien, no olvidés cuando hagás el PCB dejar grandes espacios cobreador para usarlos como blindaje, cuando mas sube la frecuencia tambien sube el ruido eléctrico y coloca toda la plaquita ya armada en una caja metalica.
ese circuito divide por 5 la frecuencia, así que te va a servir muy bien.

Un saludo


----------



## romel777 (Jul 28, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no uso la ganancia , y respecto a los 17v , esa es la tension de la alimentacion que me llegan a los IC TL082


----------



## nickolars (Jul 28, 2011)

¿¿¿con esta pcb puedo lograr medir voltaje????
como referencia de 0vcc a 24vcc y de 0vca a 300vca


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 29, 2011)

Buenas!

Les comento que compre los componentes pero faltan dos, una resistencia de 1MOhm (apreto en el simbolo de ohm pero me aparece un signo de interrogacion) y un integrado 7909 (yo lo quiero hacer con una fuente de pc).

Logre conseguir resistencias de metal film (1%).

Lo que si estoy en duda es el integrado que voy a usar para prescaler, en este caso es un Texas instruments  SN74HC393N pero no me "convence" tanto su datasheet. Estoy buscando bien como conectarlo porque este datasheet me confunde (principiante).

Por otro lado, hay un integrado (nose bien a que velocidad maneja creo que es cercano a los 80Mhz) y dicen que se lo puede utilizar como divisor por diez (/10). Mañana tengo que ir, voy a comprar unos cuantos mas y a ver que onda.

La idea de utilizar estos divisores "por diez" seria la de ponerlos en cascada pra una mas facil lectura y tener como "divisor alternativo" el del 74hc393 para la escala mas alta (a usar calculadora).

De todas formas voy a intentar asesorarme mas con el tema (sobretodo con la conexion y el diseño del prescaler).

saludos! cualquier noticia que tenga los mantendre al tanto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2011)

Creo que están generando un error de comprensión/interpretación.

El empleo de cualquier pre-scaler elimina la posibilidad de observar con el osciloscopio "Formas de onda", ya que la señal de entrada se convierte a pulsos binarios.
El agregado de un IC divisor de frecuencia a la entrada limitará el empleo del osciloscopio a la visualización de señales digitales.


----------



## LAB89 (Ago 1, 2011)

Felicidades mnicolau, te quedo perfecto el proyecto...
Lo he realizado con relativo éxito. Faltan más pruebas aun, dado que no entendí el oscilador que hisiste como señal referente pa calibrar, pero logré idearmelas...
Solo tengo una duda que bueno si me puedes ayudar sería genial. Al comienzo comentaste el uso de potenciomentros logarítmicos, pero dices que se pueden cambiar, y me salta la duda que para audio se suelen usar pot log, y bueno las señales que entran no las consideramos igual?? (puede ser tonto, pero tengo esa duda ). Lo último es si hay un límite mínimo de frecuencias de entrada, la verdad lo armé xk necesito medir señales de 50-100hz...
Una vez más felicidades esta muy bueno!!!!
Al que me pueda ayudar, se le agradece mucho!!!!


----------



## romel777 (Ago 3, 2011)

LAB89 dijo:


> Felicidades mnicolau, te quedo perfecto el proyecto...
> Lo he realizado con relativo éxito. Faltan más pruebas aun, dado que no entendí el oscilador que hisiste como señal referente pa calibrar, pero logré idearmelas...
> Solo tengo una duda que bueno si me puedes ayudar sería genial. Al comienzo comentaste el uso de potenciomentros logarítmicos, pero dices que se pueden cambiar, y me salta la duda que para audio se suelen usar pot log, y bueno las señales que entran no las consideramos igual?? (puede ser tonto, pero tengo esa duda ). Lo último es si hay un límite mínimo de frecuencias de entrada, la verdad lo armé xk necesito medir señales de 50-100hz...
> Una vez más felicidades esta muy bueno!!!!
> Al que me pueda ayudar, se le agradece mucho!!!!



Usaste potenciometros logaritmicos? yo use los normales y no me funciona..sera por eso?


----------



## romel777 (Ago 5, 2011)

Bueno, ahora ya parece funcionar mas o menos mi osciloscopio , lo unico que resaltar es que tiene un poco de ruido y ademos los canales se me fusionaron, solamente estoy usando 1 pero me aperecen los dos, miren






alguien puede pasarme una imagen de la parte de calibracion? no lo se hacer


----------



## LAB89 (Ago 5, 2011)

romel777 dijo:


> Bueno, ahora ya parece funcionar mas o menos mi osciloscopio , lo unico que resaltar es que tiene un poco de ruido y ademos los canales se me fusionaron, solamente estoy usando 1 pero me aperecen los dos, miren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola!
romel777, mi duda la resolví leyendo nuevamente el post inicial, donde especifica el uso de un pot estereo, pero aclara que deben ser monos, es decir, logaritmicos pero monos, no se si se entiende bien, el tema es: donde puso el potenciometro logarítmico el cual atenua indistintamente las señales de ambos canales de lectura (el pot de 6 pines), debes usar uno log pero mono o de tres terminales. El uso de potenciometros log se justifica por el hecho de trabajar en escalas de decibeles, si usas lineales la atenuación va a ser erronea, de hecho tiene un funcionamiento muy particular, puedes leer más con temas relacionados en audio. 
Sobre tu problema con las señales juntas en ambos canales, puede ser que estes usando un conector de audio mono y debes usar uno estereo para que las señales no aparezcan en ambos canales. Para dejarte más claro, quizá no lo sepas, pero el conector para que sea estereo debe tener tres divisiones en el conector.
Respecto a tu duda de calibración.
Me da un poco de flojera poner imágenes pero te lo explico fácil y bonito.
Pasos: 
1-entra a setting
2-ponte en calibrate
3-Una vez ahí, des-seleccionar la opción "apply calibration setting", en caso de que este.
4-en units(calibrate, sector derecho medio), queda a tu criterio, yo usé volt y RMS(este en particular dependerá de como mida tu multimero, si lo hace en rms, claro seleccionas esta opción. Si tu multimero mide en peak to peak usas esa opción).
5- con tu multimero medirás la señal que está saliendo de el amplificador que vá a la entrada del micrófono, esta es la que puede ser RMS o Vp-p como te expliqué denante.
6- Ese valor medido lo pones en "level of known input signal (units)".
7- para finalizar, dar click en "start measure signal". Luego selecionas la casilla "apply calibration setting"
8- y Ya ta!!!! jajajaja
Saludos, espero te ayude!!!!


----------



## romel777 (Ago 6, 2011)

LAB89 dijo:


> Hola!
> romel777, mi duda la resolví leyendo nuevamente el post inicial, donde especifica el uso de un pot estereo, pero aclara que deben ser monos, es decir, logaritmicos pero monos, no se si se entiende bien, el tema es: donde puso el potenciometro logarítmico el cual atenua indistintamente las señales de ambos canales de lectura (el pot de 6 pines), debes usar uno log pero mono o de tres terminales. El uso de potenciometros log se justifica por el hecho de trabajar en escalas de decibeles, si usas lineales la atenuación va a ser erronea, de hecho tiene un funcionamiento muy particular, puedes leer más con temas relacionados en audio.
> Sobre tu problema con las señales juntas en ambos canales, puede ser que estes usando un conector de audio mono y debes usar uno estereo para que las señales no aparezcan en ambos canales. Para dejarte más claro, quizá no lo sepas, pero el conector para que sea estereo debe tener tres divisiones en el conector.
> Respecto a tu duda de calibración.
> ...



Gracias!! creo que ya esta. ahora tengo otra cosa, cuando conecto un transformador (onda senoidal) si el pot esta hacia la izquierda veo bien una onda senoidal pero pequeñla , pero si pongo a la derecha veo una onda CUADRADA?? grande, como es eso


----------



## gca (Ago 6, 2011)

Porque te pasas de rango y recorta la onda.

Saludos


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Segun el digrama recorta cuando supera el voltaje de ruptura de los diodos,estan puestos en antiparalelo
en pocas palabras tu rango es +0.7hasta-0.7
..corrijanme si me equivoco..
otra cosa, va mas dirigido a los que han echo el circuito..
Sirve solamente para señales alternas?
o es eso problema de mi tarjeta de sonido...
pregunto, porque todo ok cuadno testeo un sinuidal, microfono, mi guitarra ,etc
pero en directa NO SIRVE(en mi caso).. es como si hubiera un Capacitor en serie dentro de la tarjeta..
entiendo que si fuera asi esto serviria para evitar voltajes no alternos es decir proteger la tarjeta, ya que esta diseñada para señanles de*Sonido*audibles propiamente dicho
les ha sucedido?
pd:
mi diseño es similar pero, use lm358 ya que era lo que tenia a la mano


----------



## gca (Ago 15, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> .. es como si hubiera un Capacitor en serie dentro de la tarjeta..


Justamente es por eso. Hay un capacitor electrolitico en serie con la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta pensaba que era el único con esa idea....
bueno entonces siempre es asi entonces?
en cualquier tarjeta de sonido


----------



## BKAR (Ago 16, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> No no... nada de DC. En la entrada de audio de tu placa de sonido tenés un capacitor que te bloquea cualquier componente de contínua.
> 
> Si medís la tensión de salida del trafo rectificado y filtrado, vas a medir sólo el ripple.
> 
> Saludos



ahhh:enfadado: encontre la respuesta en la pagina 6 del tema...



fernandoae dijo:


> Ese capacitor se puede anular es cuestion de analizar un poco la placa, hace un tiempo cuando estaba metido con el tema de los lasers  vi que hacian lo mismo en los canales de salida para tener continuas y accionar los galvos.





mariano22 dijo:


> che fer taria bueno la idea.. pero yo ni loco me atrevo a tocar la placa de audio... me puedo llegar a matar y ME PUEDEN llegar a matar si se rompe...
> 
> asi que mejor me quedo con lo que esta....
> 
> pero para que mas se puede usar!!?? quiero saber!



Me arriesgare ya estoy advertido...Lo intentare... luego les aviso


----------



## bondadoso (Sep 5, 2011)

estaria bueno poner un zener de 1.3v ala entrada de audio de la pc para evitar quemarla no creen?


----------



## BKAR (Sep 6, 2011)

mi sound blaster aguanta 1Vpp en Line-In ...1.3v lo quemaría el mezclador


----------



## shoker4 (Sep 11, 2011)

gca dijo:


> Justamente es por eso. Hay un capacitor electrolitico en serie con la entrada.
> 
> Saludos


 
Otra opción sería colocar una placa de sonido PCI y puentearle los dos capacitores de desacople de contínua que tiene, así te va permitir medir este tipo de tensiones, además si le pasa algo por alguna equivocación podés remplazar la plaquita.



bondadoso dijo:


> estaria bueno poner un zener de 1.3v ala entrada de audio de la pc para evitar quemarla no creen?


 
El tema es que te va introducir algo de distorsión en la señal, pero se puede colocar perfectamente.

saludos


----------



## gca (Sep 11, 2011)

Yo en la placa pci que tengo puentie todos los capacitores de entrada y no media ninguna señal.

Saludos


----------



## nanchoxl (Sep 16, 2011)

bueno amigos yo solo necesito mirar un canal en mi osciloscopio de pc hay otra placa similar a esta o la puedo modificar para que ademas sea mas simple??????


----------



## LAB89 (Sep 21, 2011)

nanchoxl dijo:


> bueno amigos yo solo necesito mirar un canal en mi osciloscopio de pc hay otra placa similar a esta o la puedo modificar para que ademas sea mas simple??????



Claro que puedes, de hecho el el diagrama que se entrega esta hecho el lector para 1 solo canal, si quieres 2 canales deberías repetir el mismo circuito dos veces. Sólo debes considerar que la entrada estéreo de tu placa tiene 3 entradas y sí solo deseas 1 canal, bueno solo usarás dos de estos y el otro libre. O aún más fácil compra un plus (conector de audio, no estoy seguro q sea el término correcto) mono no estéreo y listo!!
Saludos


----------



## Rigeliano (Oct 28, 2011)

Alguien sabe cual es la Impedancia de entrada del osciloscopio?


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

mmm las puntas de prueba forman parte de un divisor de voltaje (atenuador?)...
yo diria que esa es la unica "impedancia" de entrada ..mas no el OPERACIONAL...


----------



## federico frysse (Nov 9, 2011)

@mnicolau
Hola! Antes que nada quería agradecerte por este muy lindo y útil trabajo. Soy estudiante de ingeniería mecánica y un osciloscopio es una herramienta fundamental para nosotros.
Ahora te hago una consulta. Existen unas placas de sonidos que trabajan por usb y son muy económicas, y se me ocurrió que tal vez estas se puedan modificar fácilmente para medir corrientes continuas. 
Acá dejo un link de alguien que hizo algo así: http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...opio-virtual-muy-simple-y-por-puerto-USB.html
De nuevo gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## fenixdy (Nov 22, 2011)

buen post, ya me lo chute todo jeje y me surgio una duda tal vez no muy relacionada ,pero ¿como identifico un potenciometro lineal de un logaritmico'. y ¿que no un logaritmico es igual que un estereo? 
bueno espero sus respuestas, y tambien espero pronto armar el osciloscopio que ya tiene tiempo que lo quiero jeje saludos a todos


----------



## fenixdy (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola, antes que nada disculpas por preguntar en una respuesta pero no pude editar mi mensaje anterior, ahora mi pregunta es:
¿es posible cambiar el TLO72ACD por otro amplificador? por ejemplo¿ el LM358 o LM741? por que tengo varios de los antes mensionados y ademas no he encontrado el TLO72CFP en mexico

bueno gracias, espero sus respuestas


----------



## federico frysse (Nov 28, 2011)

fenixdy dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada disculpas por preguntar en una respuesta pero no pude editar mi mensaje anterior, ahora mi pregunta es:
> ¿es posible cambiar el TLO72ACD por otro amplificador? por ejemplo¿ el LM358 o LM741? por que tengo varios de los antes mensionados y ademas no he encontrado el TLO72CFP en mexico
> 
> bueno gracias, espero sus respuestas



Hola. Según tengo entendido el TL072 puede se reemplazado por el TL082 o el 4558.
Respecto a la pregunta anterior deberías haber buscado primero. Acá se te puede resolver tu duda: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/diferencia-potenciometro-lineal-logaritmico-10207/
Para identificarlos, el logarítmico tiene por lo general una A al lado del valor de resistencia, y el lineal una B.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 29, 2011)

fenixdy dijo:


> ¿es posible cambiar el TLO72ACD por otro amplificador? por ejemplo¿ el LM358 o LM741? por que tengo varios de los antes mensionados y ademas no he encontrado el TLO72CFP en mexico



TL072 te digo que recontra popular y muy utilizado...raro que no lo consigas
LM358 hay compatibilidad de pines
asi como muchos otros
TL082 4558 y otros.(busca dual opamp en google)...el 741 no es compatible pin a pin(pero podrias usarlo modificando el PCB)
pero no te vas a comparar el LM358 con la serie TL
TL072 en mi opinión es la mejor opción


----------



## fenixdy (Nov 30, 2011)

en ese caso tendre que seguir buscando, a ver si logro encontrar el TLO72 gracias espero este fin armarlo si es que consiguo esos operacionales y aki les comento que tal quedo, gracias BKAR


----------



## rulkasdj (Dic 17, 2011)

Arme este circuito y la verdad, funcionando excelente. Tengo un solo problema con la salida del generador de funciones, ya que cualquier señal que saque por la placa de sonido, se me monta sobre una senoidal de aproximadamente la frecuencia del oscilador.

En la imagen:

Canal A - Diente de sierra sacada por la placa de sonido

Canal B - Salida por la "SalidaGenerador" del pcb.

Desde ya agradezco su ayuda
Muchas Gracias


----------



## mossetto (Abr 26, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tan interesante proyecto mis felicitaciones al autor del post.

Aguien me podria decir como se relacionan los tres modulos, en la lista de materiales que puso un miembro del foro dice 2x TLo72 y en el circuito veo que son tres. No se rian por favor pero no interpreto bien los circuitos y no se como se vinculan los tres modulos que aparecen.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## phavlo (Abr 26, 2012)

El TL072 es un IC que contiene dos amplificadores operacionales.
En los esquematicos se ven 3:
-El 1° para el generador de frecuencia
-El 2° para la calibracion
 y como es de 2 canales los otros dos se usan uno para cada canal.
El esquema de abajo que tiene las llaves selectoras donde dice: señal a medir, se repite 2 veces, uno para un canal y el mismo esquema para el otro canal.

Eso nos da el total de los 4 A.O. y se hace solamente con 2 I.C, ya que cada integrado tiene 2 A.O.


----------



## phavlo (Abr 28, 2012)

Mariano ya tengo todo el osciloscopio armado, solo me faltan conseguir las llaves rotativas y aprender a usar mejor el visual analyser, dejo una imagen de la señal de calibración en ambos canales, lo que noto es que tiene un poco de distorcion.


----------



## BKAR (May 2, 2012)

esas cositas qeu aparecen como una amortiguada antes y despues del cambio de estado...
siempre hay cierto??
use una tarjeta usb-audio y salen esas caracteristicas, mi SB16 tambien daba lo mismo, como tambien mi tarjeta realtek... de mi nueva PC, ok
aun usando un sofware de generador de ondas, y visualizandolo mediante el STEREO MIX...se visualiza lo mismo, yo tenia la idea que mediante sofware ..no habria esos problemas pero igual como tambien el acoplamiento para AC ..persiste
podrías medir cuanto es la amortiguada que esta superpuesta sobre la cuadrada en la imagen que enviaste, con mi pc mido algo de 19.2KHz


----------



## mossetto (May 3, 2012)

Hola Phavlo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me ayudo bastante a entender el circuito y ya consegui todos los componentes para armarlo, solo me faltan las llaves selectoras de 2x4 pero creo que voy ha conseguir de de 3x6 que créo me serviran lo mismo. Pero sigo teniendo algunas dudas, En los circuitos de arriba, el que dice "calibración", es el que genera la onda cuadrada para prueba y regulacion del osciloscopio?, en el circuito de la drecha, estan las salidas que van conectadas en la placa de audio, canal derecho e izquierdo respectivamente?, y la salida que dice salida generador (es una salida o una entrada?) a donde va?, y por ultimo los datos que relevo con el/los circuitos de abajo como los ingreso a la entradas de audo?. Disculpa que por abusar de tu tiempo.
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda y la de quienes puedan hacerlo.


----------



## phavlo (May 3, 2012)

Hola mossetto:


> Hola Phavlo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta


De nada!



> En los circuitos de arriba, el que dice "calibración", es el que genera la onda cuadrada para prueba y regulacion del osciloscopio?


Si, el circuito de arriba es el generador de onda cuadrada para el ajuste del osciloscopio.



> en el circuito de la drecha, estan las salidas que van conectadas en la placa de audio, canal derecho e izquierdo respectivamente?, y la salida que dice salida generador (es una salida o una entrada?) a donde va?


Exactamente, la salida para audio va conectada en esa parte del circuito, en lugar de conectar los auriculares, conectas el circuito.
La salida generador, como bien lo dice es una salida.
ej: por la entrada del generador pones música, señales de prueba, etc desde tu PC, como la señal que entrega la salida de la pc es débil, necesita ser amplificada y esto se logra gracias a uno de los A.O.
Y en donde dice salida generador ya esta lista la señal amplificada para poder ser inyectada en el amplificador que quieras medir.



> y por ultimo los datos que relevo con el/los circuitos de abajo como los ingreso a la entradas de audo?



Para medir tenes que poner las puntas de prueba donde dice *Señal a medir*, y de hay seleccionas la escala de voltaje con la llave rotativa.
Para ver esa señal en la PC, conectas los pines que dicen *salida de señal a medir* a la entrada de micrófono de la PC.



> Disculpa que por abusar de tu tiempo.
> Desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda y la de quienes puedan hacerlo.



No abusas de mi tiempo, ni de el de nadie, en el foro estamos para ayudarnos mutuamente.
Saludos y suerte en el proyecto, cualquier duda consúltala con nosotros.



BKAR:



> esas cositas qeu aparecen como una amortiguada antes y despues del cambio de estado...
> siempre hay cierto??


Esas cositas que aparecen antes y después del cambio son los rebotes, no se si en este caso se puede usar un anti rebote.

Ahora no tengo el circuito a mano para poder medirlo, cuando pueda lo hago.


----------



## BKAR (May 3, 2012)

rebotes.... me da a entender qeu mediante una multipleacion de hardware....hace en tratamiento de la señal
como dije la señal a sido generdad pro sofware...no he conectado nada a la PC, y aun asi se ve al acoplamiento en AC ..como un capacitor en serie pero eso jode a bajas frecuencia sy en algunas q otras cosas....
y viendo esto
es como si el generador por software hiciera una recostruccion de una cuadrada en los armonicos( mis conocimientos de furier y esas cosas son casi nulos)..como esta en la imagen de link, muy similar a lo que "veo" con el software de osciloscopio...


----------



## padrino537 (May 4, 2012)

HOla me imagino que en el PDF del creador del post esta el circuito impreso a tamaño real y lo siguiente es que no veo como conectar las puntas de prueba me lei todo el post y no lo entendi muy bien si alguien me puede colaborar gracias


----------



## phavlo (May 4, 2012)

> HOla me imagino que en el PDF del creador del post esta el circuito impreso a tamaño real


Si el PCB esta echo a tamaño real.



> no veo como conectar las puntas de prueba


En donde dice señal a medir, al lado de las llaves selectoras:


----------



## padrino537 (May 4, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Si el PCB esta echo a tamaño real.
> 
> 
> En donde dice señal a medir, al lado de las llaves selectoras:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72215



Huy Gracias me aclaraste esa duda Gracias


----------



## padrino537 (May 5, 2012)

Y Como hago las puntas? que tampoco entendí mucho el que me sepa decir muchas gracias


----------



## phavlo (May 5, 2012)

> Y Como hago las puntas?


A las puntas yo las ise con cable paralelo de audio (como los que traen los DVD) en una punta le puse un RCA macho, en la otra punta dos cocodrilos. Algo asi:


----------



## padrino537 (May 6, 2012)

Gracias ya creo que estoy sin dudas


----------



## mossetto (May 7, 2012)

Hola Pablo, muchas gracias por tus aclaraciones, te cuento que ya consegui todo y lo arme en un protoboard, no puse la llave selectora la reemplace por una resistencia para proteger la placa de audio ya que no voy a medir señales de mas de 12 Vac. ya que la idea es usarlo en diagnostico de automoviles, pero realmente no obtuve ninguna señal en la salida, solo cuando toco el circuito se producen señales, que podria ser?



Perdón me olvidaba preguntarte, yo no usare este circuito con audio, solo medire señales de automotores con inyecciòn Electronica, algunas analogicas y otras digitales, hace falta ponerle portenciometros logaritmicos? o puedo usar los comunes?, Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## mnicolau (May 7, 2012)

Hola mossetto, los potenciómetros van a ser siempre lineales.

Si no obtuviste nada a la salida, probablemente sea alguna conexión en el protoboard. Armá la  placa y sale andando.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (May 7, 2012)

alex_fermon dijo:
			
		

> Exelente me funciono, felicitaciones



 Gracias por comentar.


----------



## mossetto (May 8, 2012)

Me gusto el proyecto del osciloscopio, felicitaciones por el post.

Gracias por tu respuesta, te cuento que al final pude lograr una señal, pero muy sucia, no pude obtener una onda cuadrada como esperaba, se podra mejorar esto?, los potencionetros que use son lineales ya que por lo que lei mas atras, los logaritmicos se usan en audio para simular el comportamiento del oido pero en mi caso solo analizamos señales de censores u actuadores, digitales y analogicos. La musica no es nuestro problemas, es correcto olo que hice?.
Desde ya muchas gracias y por favor disculpen tantas consultas.


----------



## mossetto (May 21, 2012)

Gracias por tus Respuesta mnicolau, pero en el diagrama del circuito, no encuntre los Electroliticos de 47uF?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## phavlo (May 21, 2012)

Los electroliticos de 47µF son parte de la fuente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2012)

ya casi,me falta muy poco,el cableado gabinete y a usar el osciloscopio ¡¡¡¡
gracias mariano ¡¡¡






el capacitores que sugirió eze no lo pusiera ,no lo puse ,pero creo que me falta uno o dos ,la llave selectora no la conseguí todavía


----------



## phavlo (May 21, 2012)

Te esta quedanjo muy bonito rey julien, yo tampoco consegui las selectoras.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2012)

pensé en usar esas llaves inversoras con retención,veremos como lo soluciono


----------



## mossetto (May 22, 2012)

Hola phablo, gracias por ser tan generoso y responderme, Cual es la fuente, no la envuentro en el diagrama, ademas no es que se alimenta con dos Baterias de 9Vcc. Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

mossetto dijo:


> Hola phablo, gracias por ser tan generoso y responderme, Cual es la fuente, no la envuentro en el diagrama, ademas no es que se alimenta con dos Baterias de 9Vcc. Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.



bueno  la fuente son las  baterías ¡¡¡
los dos capacitores de 47µf son esos dos únicos que están en la placa de la foto esta 
Ver el archivo adjunto 73095
justo entre medio de los dos capas ,hay es donde va la fuente (baterias)


----------



## mossetto (Jun 4, 2012)

Disculpen, se me paso eso en realidad no lo vi, no fue mi intencion moleswtar a nadie. Con respecto al osciloscopio, En realidad no me anda muy bien, alguna cosas no las he entendido, les dije cuando comence mis consultas que en realidad me dedico a la electronica de automoviles, me dedico a la inyeccion electronica y aun no puedo diferenciar muy bien las entradas y salidas del circuito, la construccion del mismo es igual del que muestran mas arriba, donde me muestran el tema de la fuente, pero hay cosas que no me funcionan o estoy haciendo algo mal, por Ej. cuando quiero medir las señal que genera el generador, no tengo ningun salida ni voltaje, mañana subire una foto de la placa y marcare las cosas que no entiendo o no me funcionan.

Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda y nuevamente aprovecho para pedir disculpas por solicitar el  pcb wizard, en realidad lo hice por que queria modificar un poco la placa para poner dos potenciometros uno por canal, pero ya lo solucione poniendo mangueras.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 5, 2012)

A el generador tenes que inyectarle una señal de audio para poder medirla, si no, no vas a medir nada.
Lo que podes medir sin inyectarle nada es la calibración que es una onda cuadrada.


----------



## mossetto (Jun 7, 2012)

Esta es la imagen de la placa que construi, alguien podria por favor ponerme a que corresponde cada entrada o salida marcadas con Numero, tengo miedo de estar equivocandome ya que no lo puedo hacer andar. Las baterias de 9 V. estan conectadas en serie en la entrad de alimentación marcada como Nº1?, la salida Nº3 corresponde a la calibración?, no tengo señal. espero algun día poder ayudarlos en algun tema de inyeccion electronica de su interes, que es a que me dedico. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola mossetto, estás tomando mal la alimentación. En la foto que mostrás, sería la nº 6 el borne de alimentación. Fijate que tu placa está girada 180º respecto a como se muestra en el pdf, no te confundas ahí.

1º Entrada del amplificador aux incorporado (pensado para usar con un soft generador de funciones, va hacia la salida de línea de la placa de sonido).
2º Salida del amplificador aux anterior (acá tenés la señal del soft generador de funciones, amplificada).
3º Ajuste - Señal simil cuadrada de calibración.
4º Selectoras de rango.
5º Conexión de las puntas de medición del osciloscopio.
6º Alimentación de la placa.
7º Atenuación de uno de los canales x1-x10.
8º Potenciómetro de ajuste del nivel de la señal de entrada (puede ser omitido).
9º Atenuación del otro canal x1-x10.
10º Salida del osciloscopio (va hacia la entrada de la placa de sonido).
11º Potenciómetro de ajuste del amplificador aux incorporado.

Saludos


----------



## mossetto (Jun 8, 2012)

Gracias Mariano por tu generosa ayuda, da gusto conocer jovenes como tu.

Por favor si me pueden ayudar, no lo puedo hacer andar ni mediana mente bien, Anoche estuve probando hasta las 12 de la noche y nosegui hacerlo andar, me conformaba con poder medir la señal de ajuste que se supone es una onda cuadrada de 1,3 v. pero no he lograda que me de mas de 0.8v (midiendo con el tester en alterna) y muy lejos de la onda cuadrada, se asemejaba mas a una onda analogica, por ahi aparece en forma aleatoria un incremento brusco en el voltaje y vuelve a la normalidad es decir a la señal cuasi analogica. necesito hacer funcionar, me sera muy util en mi trabajo y un osciloscopio profesional es muy costoso. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## padrino537 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola mi placa quisiera alimentarla con una fuente de computadora que tengo por alli y para los ±9v utilizar reguladores de voltaje 7809 y el 7909 uno me entrega 9.06v y el otro -8,97v si funcionara asi? gracias


----------



## mossetto (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola, las baterias van conectadas un positivo y un negativo a la pata del medio? y el positivo y negativo a la pata 1 y 3 respectivamente verdad?


----------



## leshf (Jun 11, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Dejo unas fotos del osc al fin terminado en su respectivo gabinete ...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41674
> 
> ...



che mariano me podes pasar esa plantilla que tenes de vista de frente con los canales y todo eso ? 
muchas gracias


----------



## Maja (Jun 15, 2012)

hola gente del foro!!... me descargue el visual analyser y tengo un problemita... la cuestion es que cuando le aplico una señal (es una senoidal comun de amplitud y frecuencia constante) el Visual Analiser me la muestra por casi un segundo y luego la atenua hasta que no me mestra mas nada!! solo vuelve a mostrar algo cuando la señal cambia (por ejemplo toco la punta de testeo con los dedos y le introduzco ruido).
Alguien seria tan amable de explicarme como puedo programar el VA para solucionar esto¿¿ 
muchas gracias!!


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 17, 2012)

leshf dijo:


> che mariano me podes pasar esa plantilla que tenes de vista de frente con los canales y todo eso ?
> muchas gracias



Hola leshf, acá te lo adjunto. 

Maja, armaste el circuito publicado acá?

Saludos


----------



## BKAR (Jun 20, 2012)

saben, recien estoy llevando series de fourier en mi uni, y me doy cuenta mas ahora aunq ya lo sospechaba,no es ningun rebote ni acoplo de capacitores, porque mediando solo sofware genera el mismo problema, en una clasica onda cuadrada generada por la tarjeta de sonido, ya saben en esos "picos" amortiguados en forma senoidal entre cada cambio de nivel...hablando matematicamente el fenomeno gibbs


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 20, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> saben, recien estoy llevando series de fourier en mi uni, y me doy cuenta mas ahora aunq ya lo sospechaba,no es ningun rebote ni acoplo de capacitores, porque mediando solo sofware genera el mismo problema, en una clasica onda cuadrada generada por la tarjeta de sonido, ya saben en esos "picos" amortiguados en forma senoidal entre cada cambio de nivel...hablando matematicamente el fenomeno gibbs



Excelente BKAR descubriste el fenómeno de Gibbs!


----------



## leshf (Jun 22, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> hola leshf, acá te lo adjunto.
> 
> Maja, armaste el circuito publicado acá?
> 
> Saludos



gracias sisi lo toy terminando cuando lo termine subo la foto :d gracias


----------



## fenixdy (Oct 19, 2012)

hola que tal a todos, oigan encontre esta tesis en internet es de un osciloscopio por puerto usb, 
no se si funcione. pero si a alguien le interesa den clic 
aqui


----------



## BKAR (Oct 20, 2012)

el maestro suky y sus ultimas novedades en su web:
pic32-osciloscopio_analizador


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Jun 2, 2013)

gente como va? les hago una pregunta si conecto asi no debería haber problema?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/sinttuloilc.jpg/




porque al proyecto lo voy armando de apoco, y lo conecte asi con la llave de corte la semana pasada (y sin el led), y este finde cuando voy a seguir me encuentro que  las baterias (que compre nueva) me marca 6.7v y la otra -0.8...


Si la conexion teorica esta bien, que se les ocurre que pueda ser?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2013)

muchachos les dejo un enlace a un osciloscopio muy lindo made in neuronas argentinian
http://yveslebrac.blogspot.com.ar/2008/10/cheapest-dual-trace-scope-in-galaxy.html


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 27, 2013)

Una pregunta respecto a este diseño, estos osciloscopios basados en la placa de sonido pueden medir niveles de DC? hice unas pruebas con un divisor de tensión simple y con alterna va bien, pero en continua no marca nada y me parece que es lógico que no lo haga.
Alguien lo tiene funcionando


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2013)

anajesusa dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a este diseño, estos osciloscopios basados en la placa de sonido pueden medir niveles de DC? hice unas pruebas con un divisor de tensión simple y con alterna va bien, pero _*en continua no marca nada y me parece que es lógico que no lo haga.*_
> Alguien lo tiene funcionando



Tu parecer "Lógico" es lógico 
No medirá tensiones de CC porque poseen un capacitor serie en la entrada.

Habría que estudiar la placa de sonido (en particular) para ver si se puede llegar a eliminar ese capacitor, intuitivamente me parece que *NO* es posible.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 27, 2013)

Si, me temía eso justamente, los acoples capacitivos. Necesito algo barato y portatil para llevar al colegio para practicas, tengo un kenwood 2025 pero es enorme, ademas si los energúmenos me lo tiran al suelo..., algo por usb?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2013)

anajesusa dijo:


> Si, me temía eso justamente, los acoples capacitivos. Necesito algo barato y portatil para llevar al colegio para practicas, tengo un kenwood 2025 pero es enorme, ademas si los energúmenos me lo tiran al suelo..., algo por usb?



*pc usb oscilloscope diy*


----------



## tincho94 (Jul 8, 2014)

¿el potenciomentro stereo es lineal o logaritmico? vi en la foto que el mono tiene letra B, se que es lineal ese.

yo pienso darle uso para un divisor de frecuencias de un bafle, y no me pienso ver mas alla de los 12khz... 

*El armado lo hago tal como esta el circuito original que dejaste?
sin modificarle algun capacitor, ni otra cosa.

*El conector SALIDA SEÑAL A MEDIR,¿va directo al cable y a la entrada de microfono?

Las entradas de señal y la parte de atenuacion la entiendo bien, el tema de la salida placa de sonido ¿Eso para que es?
y el AJUSTE, ¿tengo que calibrar algo antes de poder medir las señales de entrada?

Saludos


----------



## kenovi (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, espero no estar reviviendo un tema viejo, pero creo que esto puede ser util. Es un circuito de Osciloscopio capas de medir hasta 1Mhz segun dice en el documento. Este circuito es el mismo que se puede encontrar en mercadolibre por unos $500. Es muy similar al original del tema, tiene muy pocas diferencias.

dejo un link de ejemplo de mercadolibre: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-512593187-osciloscopio-super-oferta-1mhz-2-canales-1400v-puntas--_JM_
Tambien adjunto el documento en dos archivos Zip. 

Por otro lado, ¿qué paso con este circuito de osciloscopio, se pudo alcanzar 1MHz?


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 7, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *pc usb oscilloscope diy*



Me enamoré






Otro por USB


----------



## Lucasisa (Ago 11, 2014)

Asi va quedando mi placa


----------



## sistelecdf (Ene 11, 2015)

Colegas una pregunta, con este proyecto puedo checar las señales de data y clock de un microprosesador o de cualquier cto que las genere o las use, gracias dejo imagen del proyecto que ensamble, solo falta checarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2015)

sistelecdf dijo:


> Colegas una pregunta, con este proyecto puedo checar las señales de data y clock de un microprosesador o de cualquier cto que las genere o las use, gracias dejo imagen del proyecto que ensamble, solo falta checarlo.



¿ Leíste sobre el modo de funcionamiento (digitalización) del proyecto ?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 11, 2015)

> Colegas una pregunta, con este proyecto puedo checar las señales de data y clock de un microprosesador o de cualquier cto que las genere o las use, gracias dejo imagen del proyecto que ensamble, solo falta checarlo.



Yo no he leido el proyecto XD Pero....

para eso te conviene un analizador logico, como sugerencia te propongo que te armes el Pickit2 que tiene uno. basta que pruebes o investigues si te funciona en las frecuencias que manejes.

(ojo creo que el pickit3 ya no lo implementa.)


----------



## jrgf67 (Ene 12, 2015)

Saludos. En esta pagina hay otro proyecto

http://heartygfx.blogspot.com.ar/2014/07/pic-usb-oscilloscope-double-trace.html


----------



## AJL (Mar 9, 2015)

Muy buena idea Mariano, ya me hice una plaquita y anda barbaro, lo que si quiero proponer una pequeña modificación, ya que como está el circuito, la impedancia de entrada varia desde 1,1K en escala 1V a 1,1111M en escala 1000V, lo cual no es conveniente ya que en las menores escalas es muy baja.

Poniendo la llave de esta forma tenes siempre una impedancia de entrada constante de 1,1111M






Saludos!


----------



## Arturo2405 (Sep 22, 2016)

si alguien esta activo en este tema me puede decir la alimentacion son 9 vol por cada canal


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2016)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> si alguien esta activo en este tema me puede decir la alimentacion son 9 vol por cada canal



fuente simetrica de +-9V, para alimentar el operacional. si a eso te refieres.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2016)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> si alguien esta activo en este tema me puede decir la alimentacion son 9 vol *por cada canal*



El esquema descripto es de *un solo* canal.

Y si te refieres a la alimentación eléctrica del dispositivo, ya te contestó @papirrin


----------



## Arturo2405 (Sep 27, 2016)

ok utiliza 9 vol entomces en el diagrama las pilas estan mal puestas porque entiendo que en los  estremo va positivo en los dos pines del centro va negativo asi seria y otra cosa como me dices que es de un solo canal pero en la descricion dice que es osciloscopio de dos canales





papirrin dijo:


> fuente simetrica de +-9V, para alimentar el operacional. si a eso te refieres.



pero eso seria en los estremos los positivos de 9 vol y en los dos pines del centro los negativo de 9 vol asi seria


----------



## printido (Sep 28, 2016)

Leiste mal el esquema, en los dos pines del centro no va negativo lo que va es tierra. Negativo esta conectado al pin de abajo.

No se si te diste cuenta, las dos baterias de 9v estan conectadas en serie entre si. Y desde ese punto es de donde se saca el tierra del circuito.


----------



## Arturo2405 (Sep 28, 2016)

entonces no seria 9 vol de alimentacion si no 18 vol la alimentacion del circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2016)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> entonces no seria 9 vol de alimentacion si no 18 vol la alimentacion del circuito



Nop, la alimentación de *±9V*

Que si mides entre extremos será de *18V*


----------



## Arturo2405 (Sep 28, 2016)

ya me enredaron mas yo mas bien de utilizar dos pilas tengo un transformador de 9 vol salida dc de 500 mamp como hago para conectarlo si me pueden ayudar


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2016)

Busca que es una fuente simétrica, si quisieras usar eliminadores de baterías (fuente switching) de 9V necesitarías dos fuentes, o si son transformadores necesitarías un transformador con tap central 9-0-9 y un regulador positivo como el lm7809 y un regulador negativo como el lm7909 .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2016)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> ya me enredaron mas yo mas bien de utilizar dos pilas tengo un transformador de 9 vol salida dc de 500 mamp como hago para conectarlo si me pueden ayudar



Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128662/


----------



## Arturo2405 (Sep 29, 2016)

okkk amigos ya entendi como es la cuestion gracias por su ayuda ahora otra cosita la entrada para el microfono de los laptos no es de un solo canal


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2016)

Arturo2405 dijo:


> okkk amigos ya entendi como es la cuestion gracias por su ayuda ahora otra cosita la entrada para el microfono de los laptos no es de un solo canal



Eso te lo debe aclarar el fabricante de tu Laptop.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Sep 29, 2016)

YA que estan con el tema, alguno vio algun osciloscopio que seaa autonomo, y que use como salida una pantalla vga 800x600? es que tengo un monitorcito de 8" SVGA, con entradas de video compuesto, VGA y hasta de antena (si, sintoniza cable y tv) y me gustaria aprovecharlo como display de un sociloscopio. Busque algo con raspberryPi pero no encontre (o no supe buscar).

Saludos.!


----------



## Arturo2405 (Sep 29, 2016)

Okkk tengo ue buscar en las especificaciones del lapto si la entrada del micro es de dos.canales si no tengo que usar una pc de escritorio y conectarlo por la entrada de audio


----------



## leankayak (Dic 13, 2016)

Hola buenos dias!
Soy nuevo en el foro ( no tanto, pero es mi primer mensaje 
Una preguntita... la llave selectora como es exactamente? Porque me lei todo el post y no lo pude entender.
Cuantos polos y cuantas posiciones?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 13, 2016)

es de 1 polo 4 tiros (x1, x10, x100, x1000).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2016)

leankayak dijo:


> Hola buenos dias!
> Soy nuevo en el foro ( no tanto, pero es mi primer mensaje
> Una preguntita... la llave selectora como es exactamente? Porque me lei todo el post y no lo pude entender.
> Cuantos polos y cuantas posiciones?
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



  No leíste muy bien que digamos  

*Listado de componentes*


----------



## leankayak (Dic 14, 2016)

Hola fogonazo, perdon si estoy pasando algo por desapercibido, pero el listado de componentes dice 2 llaves selectoras de 4 polos... lo que no se es de cuantas posiciones.
Si no me equivoco deberian de ser 4.
Primera posicion para "nivel" X1
Segunda para X10
Tercera para X100
Cuarta para X1000
Estoy en lo correcto?
Ya veo que no jijiji
Edito porque recien lei la respuesta de ruben90. Muchisimas gracias a los dos y gracias por responder tan pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2016)

leankayak dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, perdon si estoy pasando algo por desapercibido, pero el listado de componentes dice 2 llaves selectoras de 4 polos... lo que no se es de cuantas posiciones.
> Si no me equivoco deberian de ser 4.
> Primera posicion para "nivel" X1
> Segunda para X10
> ...



Probablemente *no* consigas esa llave conmutadora exacta, las mas aproximadas son de 2 polos y 5 posiciones, lo cual no trae inconveniente alguno.


----------

